# Doggie's Art Request Thread (draw my OCs and I love you forever)



## Shirohibiki (May 22, 2014)

Hm. I know these usually don't go too well, but I figure I want to have everything in one place. Here's my request thread!

*I'd like y'all to draw my OCs and their partners.* You MAY draw them singular, but I really would like lots of couple pics. c':

*Ichigo Candy (Wreck-It Ralph OC)*
Ref
Gallery

*Turbo/King Candy,* her husband
*Cybrid Form* - [x] [x] [x] [x]
*Turbo skin* - [x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x]
*King Candy skin* - [x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x]

*Katsuo Candy,* their son
Ref

*What I want: Anything with the two or three of them together. They're a loving family, and spend a lot of time together. Under Turbo's helmet is a rather wild mohawk, and his irises are red. It can be anything from G-rated to NC-17. I may pay a little more for explicit stuff~. If you need a setting, it can be pretty much in any game that was in WiR, along with Ichigo's game, which is a Japanese RPG. Ichigo is the tallest of the three; she's 6'. Katsuo is right behind her at 5'2", and Turbo is 4'5". When in cybrid form, Turbo varies in size, but is no smaller than a larger-than-average cybug at any time.*

*Bridgette Beaumont (Batman OC)*
Ref / Underclothes Ref / Lady Artemis Ref (Colors)
Gallery

*Edward Nigma (The Riddler)*, her boyfriend
*Before Arkham* - [x] [x] [x]
*During/After Arkham* - [x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x]

*Jonathan Crane (Scarecrow)*, her boyfriend
[x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x]

*Liam/Ian (Good Cop Bad Cop)*, her boyfriend
[x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x] [x]

*Oswald Cobblepot (Penguin)*, her boyfriend
[x] [x] [x] [x] [x]

*What I want: Bridgette is in a polyamorous relationship with four men. Anything fluffy or cute would be great, with any of them. Perhaps even a night doing crime together. If you need the colors for Lady Artemis's costume, I will give them. Anything from G-rated to NC-17. I'll pay more for explicit stuff. Setting can be anywhere in Gotham, or even in France, seeing as it's Bridgette's homeland. Bridgette is 5'4", and Eddie and Oswald are about the same height, just a little taller. Jonathan and Liam/Ian are about the same height as one another, both towering about 6'+.*

*Animal Crossing Pairing - Fursona and Freya or Beau
Fursona - [x] [x] [x] [x] [x]
Freya
Beau*

*Other OCs*
*Elliot Brackenridge Ref*
*Tomoko, worgen hunter (ask for more screenies)*
*Fursona Ref (Quad, anthro version has pink and white streaked hair of any style)*
*Persona Ref*
*April Woodward Ref*
*Abigaile Brooks Ref*
*Shirohibiki Arita Ref (Human)*
*Katrina Bellamie Ref*
*Mizuki Miyamoto Ref*

*Dragons - Entire Lair*

*I would like samples of your work, and please don't be discouraged if I happen to turn you down. I'm hoping people are up to the challenge(?)! Name your price, as well. Also, it doesn't need to have a background -- can be simple stuff. Thank you so much for considering me, I really, really appreciate it!*​


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

guys im desperate for art dont make me scour tumblr ugh


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 23, 2014)

I VOULENTEER AS TRIBUTEEE XD
but your always so nice, ill try to do a freebie when im done with some requests. ( ^ω^ )


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I VOULENTEER AS TRIBUTEEE XD
> but your always so nice, ill try to do a freebie when im done with some requests. ( ^ω^ )



haha, thank you, you dont have to but i always appreciate any art i get uvu <3


----------



## oyasumibunbun (May 23, 2014)

ill do it :0 a link to my dA is in the spoiler in my sig if youre interested <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> ill do it :0 a link to my dA is in the spoiler in my sig if youre interested <3



aaa yas pls ;v; how much would you like bb
(and are you sure youre okay to do it?)


----------



## oyasumibunbun (May 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> aaa yas pls ;v; how much would you like bb
> (and are you sure youre okay to do it?)



aaaa ;u; i dont really want any bells and i wouldnt want to make you pay a whole bunch for my artwork

(and yes umu i def want to do it n i need to art even if i am bad off)


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> aaaa ;u; i dont really want any bells and i wouldnt want to make you pay a whole bunch for my artwork
> 
> (and yes umu i def want to do it n i need to art even if i am bad off)



are you sure? ;; (x2 lol) i really appreciate it ;v; drawing it myself just isnt the same, yknow?


----------



## oyasumibunbun (May 23, 2014)

i feel you so much on that haha :') and im sure !


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> i feel you so much on that haha :') and im sure !



well thank you very much!! <3333 i really, really appreciate it~~~


----------



## oyasumibunbun (May 23, 2014)

i know its not awesome but here you go :^) i hope you feel better <3

http://i.imgur.com/cdw4hwr.png


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> i know its not awesome but here you go :^) i hope you feel better <3
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/cdw4hwr.png



OH YM GDO YU OHAVE NO IDEA HOW LOIUD I SJUST SqUEALED?????? OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

IM SMILING LIKE A BIG DOOF OGGMHDFGDFHFG DGDFHDFDFHDFGSdsafsdsdgdGDFGD
I LVEO IT sCREAMS?? ? ???? OH <Y GODS
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKK
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK
wAHT THE **** HOW CUTE LNGDFKLJDFGHDFFg ?S? ???? ?NO NO NO NO NO LOOK WHAT A DUMB BABYCHILD SHE HAS TO HOLD HIM (HOW DID U KNO THATS A COMMON THING) OMFGFDDFHFG [SHRIEKING]]]]

LEMME KSIS U UR S OG R81!!!1! YELLs.....................ARE YOU SURE YOU DONT WANT ANYTHING OMFG I LOVE IT SO MUCH ALSO CAN I POST IT TO TUMBL R AND CREDIT YOU THATS WHERE I PUT ALL MY FANART ScREAM,,
DORKS I LOVE THEm


----------



## miko (May 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> OH YM GDO YU OHAVE NO IDEA HOW LOIUD I SJUST SqUEALED?????? OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> IM SMILING LIKE A BIG DOOF OGGMHDFGDFHFG DGDFHDFDFHDFGSdsafsdsdgdGDFGD
> I LVEO IT sCREAMS?? ? ???? OH <Y GODS
> ...



Your reactions always make me giggle.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

miko said:


> Your reactions always make me giggle.



IT S BECAUSE I m EXCTIEd,,dgfkldfk


----------



## oyasumibunbun (May 23, 2014)

omg thats the cutest reaction ive ever seen omg......

i didnt know i just thought it was a super cute pose :'))) and ofc you can, you can link back to my blog (oyasumibunbun@tumblr bc i am a creature of habit lmao)

and im sure its ok :^) im just super glad you like it heehee


----------



## mob (May 23, 2014)

w8 how tall is ichigo compared to turbo?


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> omg thats the cutest reaction ive ever seen omg......
> 
> i didnt know i just thought it was a super cute pose :'))) and ofc you can, you can link back to my blog (oyasumibunbun@tumblr bc i am a creature of habit lmao)
> 
> and im sure its ok :^) im just super glad you like it heehee



TRUFAX SHES LITERALLY ALWAYS CARRYING HIM BC HES 4'5" AND SHES 6' AND HES A CHILD IM _YELLING_
I LOVE IT HURRGGHHGFHGFGHFG TYHNKA YOU S MO MCUH
_I LIVE FOR FANART_ /wheezing

- - - Post Merge - - -



gamzee said:


> w8 how tall is ichigo compared to turbo?



HAHA just answered that actually


----------



## Reenhard (May 23, 2014)

Im here if you intressed xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Im here if you intressed xD



yasssssssss what would you like? <333

also updated OP with height info, if i think of anything else to add itll be there


----------



## Reenhard (May 23, 2014)

depending what you offers, if its money I probly can draw something like this


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> depending what you offers, if its money I probly can draw something like this



i want to try to keep it as bells for as much as possible since my wallet IS limited (why dont i have a job QQ), so im willing to sacrifice quality for it uvu but im not sure if youre interested in tbt/bells~


----------



## Reenhard (May 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i want to try to keep it as bells for as much as possible since my wallet IS limited (why dont i have a job QQ), so im willing to sacrifice quality for it uvu but im not sure if youre interested in tbt/bells~



ah alright, I have enough stuff at the moment so ^^;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> ah alright, I have enough stuff at the moment so ^^;



totally understandable!! if youre ever free you know where to find me


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 24, 2014)

daily bump~


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 24, 2014)

sorry to bump! ive decided i also want art of my aurin esper as well, and just put a ref together for her~


----------



## Pathetic (May 24, 2014)

wowowo shiro you qtpie!!

gl getting art but i cant bc im a terrible drawer + only pencil drawings


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 24, 2014)

alise said:


> wowowo shiro you qtpie!!
> 
> gl getting art but i cant bc im a terrible drawer + only pencil drawings



omfggg shhhhhhhhh IM NOT QTPIE... U ARE...... ;A; /snugs
and thank you so much ;vv; (i also dont mind traditional haha) BUT ALL U HAVE TO DO IS PRACTICE AND U BECOME GR8!!
ty again eeee <333


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2014)

quietly bumps because desperate 4 art


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 26, 2014)

i collected some art but im desperate for more folks. draw my otps. make my day


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

[strums guitar] ohhh what i wouldnt giiive for not having to scour thru tumblr to buy artttt


----------



## mob (May 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> [strums guitar] ohhh what i wouldnt giiive for not having to scour thru tumblr to buy artttt



some of the people who accept requests on there are hella mean


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 27, 2014)

gamzee said:


> some of the people who accept requests on there are hella mean



ah i wouldnt go for requests  id have to find a new wave of people to commission but im SO lazy.


----------



## Glaed (May 28, 2014)

Hey there! Someone anonymously commissioned me to draw something for you. c: Here you go! http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww236/SpunkyRainbowKitty/IchigoTurbo_zpsdad5e2a0.png

Hope you like it! I hope you can get lots of art! also, your characters are really cute! ;u;


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

Glaed said:


> Hey there! Someone anonymously commissioned me to draw something for you. c: Here you go! http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww236/SpunkyRainbowKitty/IchigoTurbo_zpsdad5e2a0.png
> 
> Hope you like it! I hope you can get lots of art! also, your characters are really cute! ;u;



dsFSKDLGDFHKGFJHGFHSDFSG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OH 

OH
_OHH!!!!!@!!_
HO YM GOD 
OH MY GOD BUt!1!!!!!
OH mUUVDFGDGDOGF?? ?????
OH MY GOD
I CanT???? OH MY OGDDDDDDDDDDDDDOHNONHGFGFGHFGHFGHFGHFGHFHFGH
HOLY **** THANK YOU SO M UCH BOTH OF YOU OH MY GOD WHO DID IT WHO DID THE THING OH MY GOD OHM DGJDFKLGFD yIM YELLLIGN1!!!!
NO OOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ITS SO ****IGN cUTE BYE IM DEAD
OH MYGOD WHOOOOOO OH MY GOD OH MDFGDFGFD THANK YOUSCREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CANT THAN KYOU ENOUGH IM SO HAPPY IM GOIGN TO EXPLODE AND IDE EVEYHWERE HDKFLGSDDSA:FKFDHDF
HO YM gDO tHANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE COMPLIMENTS AND THE ART AND WHOEVER COMMIISSONED YOU BETTER BE READY FOR LIKE A MILLION SMOOCHES BECAUSE SHRIEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IM SO HAPPY SCREAMS OH MY GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

_lays on floor forever_
_*THANK YOU IM CRY INGSDSDF JJJJ DFJG*_


----------



## Glaed (May 28, 2014)

Aaaaahhh I'm so glad you're happy with it!!!!!!! ;u; i thought it was a really sweet idea to buy a commission for someone else as a surprise, that's such a cool thing to be surprised with.

I'm really REALLY glad you're happy ahahahaha! : DDDD


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

Glaed said:


> Aaaaahhh I'm so glad you're happy with it!!!!!!! ;u; i thought it was a really sweet idea to buy a commission for someone else as a surprise, that's such a cool thing to be surprised with.
> 
> I'm really REALLY glad you're happy ahahahaha! : DDDD



/ROLLS AROUND ON THE FLOOR
IM SUPER HAPPY EEEEEEE I WANT TO THANK THEM PERSONALLY BUT IDK WHO THEY ARE KJDSGDFDG wails
BUT THANK YOU AS WELL UR DA BES IM CRY
i have many dokis,,, ,,, so many Dokis,,,,,
god bless smooch smooch


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

updated with a ref of my fursona for any furry artists out there (all zero of them on tbt)


----------



## Glaed (May 29, 2014)

Oh hey i'm a furry artist! (Like big time, that's all I draw.) I can draw your fursona for you if you like. : D


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

Glaed said:


> Oh hey i'm a furry artist! (Like big time, that's all I draw.) I can draw your fursona for you if you like. : D



O:! really? how much do you charge? i havent seen you make a shop or anything ;v; do you like tbt or ingame bells? cause i might have you draw elliot too~


----------



## Glaed (May 29, 2014)

I actually have a shop in the TBT marketplace, but it's probably on page 6 or 7 cause I haven't bumped in a while, haha. I usually charge 250 for a regular sized commission, and 150 for a chibi. (And I'd accept the bell equivalent of those amounts also.) 

But i was offering to draw for free, since I enjoy drawing furries so much! It's not like doing work. : D


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

Glaed said:


> I actually have a shop in the TBT marketplace, but it's probably on page 6 or 7 cause I haven't bumped in a while, haha. I usually charge 250 for a regular sized commission, and 150 for a chibi. (And I'd accept the bell equivalent of those amounts also.)
> 
> But i was offering to draw for free, since I enjoy drawing furries so much! It's not like doing work. : D



OMG ARE YOU SURE???? ILL TOTALLY SEND YOU TBTS IF YOU WANT THEM SERIOUSLY
i would love to see you draw both elliot and my sona (as an anthro) fullbodies ;A; and i will pay you so sHOOSH


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

updated with two more of my furry characters, april woodward (deertaur) and abigaile brooks (werewolf)!! this is futile lmfao but hey. DRAW MY OCS

EDIT: added shirohibiki (vampire) as well. OK I THINK THATS MOST OF MY OCS LOL


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 29, 2014)

I made you another one! Its you Batman OC

Its too large to post =0 , here is the link http://th06.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2014/149/b/9/shiro_2_by_teddy345-d7k9vs2.jpg


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> I made you another one! Its you Batman OC
> 
> Its too large to post =0 , here is the link http://th06.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2014/149/b/9/shiro_2_by_teddy345-d7k9vs2.jpg



HOLY **** I ACTUALLY ALMOST STARTED CRYING
IM S O HAPPY
TEDDY YOURE SO WONDERFU L OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOO LOOK AT HOW FICGKGIN CUTE THAT IS OHM Y OGD OHDFGFDGJKDFGDFHGFFGJHGHJgh
[COLLAPSES FOREVER]
SEND HELP I HAVE DIED OF CUTENESS?? ?? ???????????????????????????BYE
THANK YOU SO MUCH OMFG!@!!!!!! I LVOE IT SCREAMS,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> HOLY **** I ACTUALLY ALMOST STARTED CRYING
> IM S O HAPPY
> TEDDY YOURE SO WONDERFU L OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOO LOOK AT HOW FICGKGIN CUTE THAT IS OHM Y OGD OHDFGFDGJKDFGDFHGFFGJHGHJgh
> [COLLAPSES FOREVER]
> ...



I'm so glad you liked it! now I'll try you other one, but I know they will be hard


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 29, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> I'm so glad you liked it! now I'll try you other one, but I know they will be hard



you really dont have to keep drawing for me omfg ;A;  do you want something in return???


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> you really dont have to keep drawing for me omfg ;A;  do you want something in return???



Say what!?!?! Something in return, I will pretend your cat was on the keyboard, and wrote that... you have given me the most awesome Coltian art ever, that is enough for the next 1000000 lifetimes. And I want to draw for you, I practice and get better, so its a win win situation.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually yes, I want something in return, and that is to see you happy.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 30, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Say what!?!?! Something in return, I will pretend your cat was on the keyboard, and wrote that... you have given me the most awesome Coltian art ever, that is enough for the next 1000000 lifetimes. And I want to draw for you, I practice and get better, so its a win win situation.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Actually yes, I want something in return, and that is to see you happy.



bbbbbbbbb youre so sweet shhh lemme kiss ur face sobs....... ;AAAA; i hope you like the next one i do too, i already have an idea ;v;


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> bbbbbbbbb youre so sweet shhh lemme kiss ur face sobs....... ;AAAA; i hope you like the next one i do too, i already have an idea ;v;



Cant wait, I also have some ideas for my next IRL commission, and guess what its not Coltian (Say what!)


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 30, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Cant wait, I also have some ideas for my next IRL commission, and guess what its not Coltian (Say what!)



HAHA OMG!! better than me always commissioning my ocs people are so sick of me tbh
you can let me know whenever  just know that my to do list just grew qwq


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> HAHA OMG!! better than me always commissioning my ocs people are so sick of me tbh
> you can let me know whenever  just know that my to do list just grew qwq



Yeah I'll just wait to get verifed, and I will let you know you.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 30, 2014)

always looking for folks to draw my ocs <3


----------



## Byebi (May 30, 2014)

psst hi 
http://sta.sh/01yt37jvo8k8


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 30, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> psst hi
> http://sta.sh/01yt37jvo8k8



PTERODACTYL SCREECH OMFGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

APRILS SECOND ART........ OH MY GOD LOOK AT HOW KAWAII SHE IS O HMDHDFGDGDFGHDFG SDG 

SENPAI...............................THANK YOU SO MUCH OHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhHHH
LOOK AT MY BABY DEERTAUR OMFG WOW WHAT A ****IN CUTIE LAYS ON FLOOR FOREVER OH MY GOD TYTYTYTYTYYTYTYTYTY sCREMAS


----------



## Alice (May 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> PTERODACTYL SCREECH OMFGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> APRILS SECOND ART........ OH MY GOD LOOK AT HOW KAWAII SHE IS O HMDHDFGDGDFGHDFG SDG
> 
> ...



Das wun cute motherflippin' deer thingy maboober.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 30, 2014)

Alice said:


> Das wun cute motherflippin' deer thingy maboober.



ty ;A; i was really pleased with her design but sadly I DONT USE HER AT ALL,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i need someone to rp her with QQ


----------



## Byebi (May 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> PTERODACTYL SCREECH OMFGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> APRILS SECOND ART........ OH MY GOD LOOK AT HOW KAWAII SHE IS O HMDHDFGDGDFGHDFG SDG
> 
> ...



WHENEVER I READ YOUR RESPONSES TO GETTING ART I JUST THINK OF A CUTE LITTLE BABY LAUGHING AND SCREAMING LMFAO IS THAT WEIRD

I'M NOT SENPAI but youre welcome ANYWAY <3333333 It was just a rly quick doodle I've never drawn this species before LOL SORRY IF I BUTCHERED IT WITH BAD ANATOMY


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 30, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> WHENEVER I READ YOUR RESPONSES TO GETTING ART I JUST THINK OF A CUTE LITTLE BABY LAUGHING AND SCREAMING LMFAO IS THAT WEIRD
> 
> I'M NOT SENPAI but youre welcome ANYWAY <3333333 It was just a rly quick doodle I've never drawn this species before LOL SORRY IF I BUTCHERED IT WITH BAD ANATOMY



ITS aCTUALLY TRUE I AM A GIANT BABY OMFGGDFKJGDFGDFDFGFHFGH

YOU _ARE_ SUPER SENPAI DONT U ****IN TRY TO SHY AWAY FROM ME NU UH SISTER
YOU DIDNT BUTCHER ANATOMY AT ALL????????? IF THATS UR FIRST TIME DRAWING A DEER/TAUR THATS ****ING INCREDIBLE LIKE WOW I DONT REMEMBER MY FIRST TIME  BUT IT WAS CERTIANLY HORRENDOUS

aaaaaaaaa im still REELING BECAUSE SHES SO CUTE Sobs forever........c cant wait to thrwo moeny at u


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 1, 2014)

updated with two more older characters of mine, katrina and mizuki
need to update faelya's ref since her hair changed

please soothe this insomniac's soul

- - - Post Merge - - -

only i would have my fursonas ref on the list twice and not realize it for like a week

amazing


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Jun 1, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> psst hi
> http://sta.sh/01yt37jvo8k8


BIBI YOU ARE PERFFFFFF

THIS IS SUCH A PERF DRAWING <33

- - - Post Merge - - -

and btw nikki, i'm gonna try to finish drawing for you sometime today <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 1, 2014)

RoughInTheDiamond said:


> BIBI YOU ARE PERFFFFFF
> 
> THIS IS SUCH A PERF DRAWING <33
> 
> ...



DW bby <333 take your time okok


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Jun 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> DW bby <333 take your time okok



Trying to get it done before the 10th because otherwise it'll never get done laughs

i might stream btw, will you be available today? <33 been getting livestream set up so that i'll have more space for people


----------



## Alice (Jun 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> DW bby <333 take your time okok



Aw man, I wish I could draw well. When I get a tablet and get some practice in, I'll have to do something for you.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 1, 2014)

RoughInTheDiamond said:


> Trying to get it done before the 10th because otherwise it'll never get done laughs
> 
> i might stream btw, will you be available today? <33 been getting livestream set up so that i'll have more space for people



yeah! im around, just sleepy rofl. C: BUT I ALSO DONT LIKE WATCHING MY GIFTS SO LIKE YOULL HAVE TO DO SOMETHING ELSE OR HCASE ME AWAY OMG,,



Alice said:


> Aw man, I wish I could draw well. When I get a tablet and get some practice in, I'll have to do something for you.



sshshsshsHHH YOU DONT HAVE TO but thats so lovely of you ;v; <3333 thank you kjsdf


----------



## Alice (Jun 1, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> yeah! im around, just sleepy rofl. C: BUT I ALSO DONT LIKE WATCHING MY GIFTS SO LIKE YOULL HAVE TO DO SOMETHING ELSE OR HCASE ME AWAY OMG,,
> 
> 
> 
> sshshsshsHHH YOU DONT HAVE TO but thats so lovely of you ;v; <3333 thank you kjsdf



You've been so nice to me. I'd feel bad if I didn't. plus i want forever love, pls.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey Shiro I just open a freebies shop! woo woo! anyways you know you are always on my list if you want something drawn.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 1, 2014)

Alice said:


> You've been so nice to me. I'd feel bad if I didn't. plus i want forever love, pls.



;3; u always have my love 4ever bb



Teddy345 said:


> Hey Shiro I just open a freebies shop! woo woo! anyways you know you are always on my list if you want something drawn.



YEAAAAAAAAHHHHH teddys kawaii ass art omgGGGG hElla

- - - Post Merge - - -

faelya's ref has been updated to current live appearance


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 2, 2014)

bump 4 gr8 justice


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 2, 2014)

ghhh your family and ocs are so cute *A* drew ichigo for a fun doodle I'd draw more or the family but I can't draw couples or boys for my liFE OTL


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 2, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> ghhh your family and ocs are so cute *A* drew ichigo for a fun doodle I'd draw more or the family but I can't draw couples or boys for my liFE OTL



WAHHHHHHHH OMGGGGG I LOVE ITS SO MUVHGDFGDFKLGFDGJSKLDFSD!!!!??!?!?!
OMFG I LOVE IT YOUR STYLE IS ADORABLE LOOOOOOOOOOOOOK THE PRESH BABY................................[YELLING]
OMG DO YOU WANT ANYTHING IN RETURN ;AAA;;; SDGDSsgdf hdfhfdh !!!1!! THANK YOU SO MUCH I LOVE IT SKGJD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 2, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> WAHHHHHHHH OMGGGGG I LOVE ITS SO MUVHGDFGDFKLGFDGJSKLDFSD!!!!??!?!?!
> OMFG I LOVE IT YOUR STYLE IS ADORABLE LOOOOOOOOOOOOOK THE PRESH BABY................................[YELLING]
> OMG DO YOU WANT ANYTHING IN RETURN ;AAA;;; SDGDSsgdf hdfhfdh !!!1!! THANK YOU SO MUCH I LOVE IT SKGJD



Awww glad you like it omg :'D She was so fun to draw omg and I don't need anything haha just glad you like it : D


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 2, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Awww glad you like it omg :'D She was so fun to draw omg and I don't need anything haha just glad you like it : D



i do i do ido i love it <3333 THANK YOUUUUDgjDFGDLKFG


----------



## Alice (Jun 2, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> ghhh your family and ocs are so cute *A* drew ichigo for a fun doodle I'd draw more or the family but I can't draw couples or boys for my liFE OTL



Whoa, Lynn. You're really improving. Nice colouring. My only suggestion would be for you shorten the neck and thin it out. you should also take a look at some chibi anatomy. The head is really, really nice. The legs are also cute. <3


----------



## Byebi (Jun 2, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> ghhh your family and ocs are so cute *A* drew ichigo for a fun doodle I'd draw more or the family but I can't draw couples or boys for my liFE OTL



GHUGHH GRRR THE CUTENESS... q__q her face is making my heart melt!!


----------



## Alice (Jun 2, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> GHUGHH GRRR THE CUTENESS... q__q her face is making my heart melt!!



that's my reaction when I see you and nikki. :V


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Jun 3, 2014)

Bumpity for my bb nikki


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 3, 2014)

RoughInTheDiamond said:


> Bumpity for my bb nikki



tysm qt 3.14 <3333


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 4, 2014)

i have some new dragon OCs from flight rising if people want to draw dragons........ but im waiting until they turn into adults rn then ill compile some stuff.

if ur on flight rising pm me yo


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 5, 2014)

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=75141 
my babies arent grown yet but dRAW THEM. draw the babi es


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=75141
> my babies arent grown yet but dRAW THEM. draw the babi es



You put Khaleesi to blame, you are the real mother of dragons!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 8, 2014)

added my grown dragons to the OP! ill  be getting a coatl tonight hopefully, and nanami will grow tonight also so ill link her when she does

DRAW MY DRAGONS OMG


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm working on something for you it, will be my first "detailed" drawing!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 9, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> I'm working on something for you it, will be my first "detailed" drawing!



ahhh yay, thank you so much!! ;v; you dont have to <333


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 9, 2014)

V.1
http://teddy345.deviantart.com/art/Nikki-s-dragon-459568370
V.2
http://teddy345.deviantart.com/art/Nikki-s-dragon-1-459568355

Hope you like it! =)

9th day since you inspired me to start drawing, thank you so much!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 9, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> V.1
> http://teddy345.deviantart.com/art/Nikki-s-dragon-459568370
> V.2
> http://teddy345.deviantart.com/art/Nikki-s-dragon-1-459568355
> ...



OOOHO WOOOOW YOU MADE SUNSHIMMER SO PRETTY AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
i really love the inked one!!!! shes gorgeous omg @A@!!!! thank you so muchh eeeeeek ;v; i love itkssdgsd!!!@!kljdfgff


----------



## mob (Jun 9, 2014)

is it fine if we draw ichigo solo?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 9, 2014)

gamzee said:


> is it fine if we draw ichigo solo?



yes ma'am! c: i would be honored~

- - - Post Merge - - -

*both meiloria and nanami grew up and u better watch out because they damn sEXY*


----------



## Byebi (Jun 9, 2014)

omg shiro your oc list just keeps getting biggerrrr how do you do it


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 9, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> omg shiro your oc list just keeps getting biggerrrr how do you do it



BECAUSE DRAGONS...................


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 9, 2014)

I loved the game of dragons you are playing!, if they ever open registrations again will you let me know please!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 9, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> I loved the game of dragons you are playing!, if they ever open registrations again will you let me know please!



i will c: itll probably be a few months, but ill certainly let you know~


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i will c: itll probably be a few months, but ill certainly let you know~



I dont mind the to wait thank you so much!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 16, 2014)

i was waiting, and it finally happened! almost all of my dragons grew up! now i can finally bump this <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 17, 2014)

gentle bump


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 17, 2014)

Delicate poke.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 17, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Delicate poke.



stop being busy so you can draw **** for me and nobody else, since nobody else matters, only i do


----------



## Alice (Jun 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> BECAUSE DRAGONS...................



I guess you could say... HER OC LIST IS BEGINNING TO DRAG ON!


----------



## Byebi (Jun 17, 2014)

ALICE I AM SO DONE WITH YOUR PUNS OMG


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 17, 2014)

I actually choked. 

It was a good choke though.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 17, 2014)

alice ur a ****ing meNACE,


----------



## Alice (Jun 17, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> ALICE I AM SO DONE WITH YOUR PUNS OMG



Don't worry. I think I'm tapped out for a bit. That might've been the pun that was baking in the oven all month.

ahhhh wait, I'm still going. Dear god, WHAT AM I?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 17, 2014)

LMAO GET OUT


----------



## Alice (Jun 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> LMAO GET OUT



Oh, okay. Good luck with the OC stuff art! I'll keep checking in, but I'll keep my puns on the downlow.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

got a new baby and midori grew up! bumping!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 18, 2014)

Soon you will be one of those "can you draw my 500 dragona" people LOL your lair has grown so much


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 18, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Soon you will be one of those "can you draw my 500 dragona" people LOL your lair has grown so much



"Sir, could you please draw my harem of dragon-folk? It's up to 1,000 members now." She actually would too.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Soon you will be one of those "can you draw my 500 dragona" people LOL your lair has grown so much





MisterEnigma said:


> "Sir, could you please draw my harem of dragon-folk? It's up to 1,000 members now." She actually would too.



its me
im a crazy dragon lady


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 18, 2014)

I will make a doodle for you, also look at lapaa thread I left you a surprise


you be like:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> I will make a doodle for you, also look at lapaa thread I left you a surprise
> 
> 
> you be like:
> View attachment 51298



HOLY **** THO ITS ME IRL
LOOK AT MY HAIR AND ALL OF THE HATCHLINGS
LITERALLY ME,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, IM LAUGHIGN LIKE A HORSE THANK U OFMG


----------



## Alice (Jun 18, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> "Sir, could you please draw my harem of dragon-folk? It's up to 1,000 members now." She actually would too.



2 days later.

"Why did I agree to this?"


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 18, 2014)

Alice said:


> 2 days later.
> 
> "Why did I agree to this?"



im lauhging so hard omfg
YES DRAW ALL OF MY DRAGONS HAHAHAHA


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 20, 2014)

barks


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 23, 2014)

updated with new babies! akazra is missing her apparel currently, i have to buy it orz


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 24, 2014)

FINALLY UPDATED STUFF.................... DONT LOOK AT MY GROSS CROSSOVERS OK,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
i now have an ichigo dragon and bridgettes section has been overhauled to reflect the current situation


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 25, 2014)

i made this over a month ago
i should probably give up but NEVERRRRRRR /cartwheels away


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 25, 2014)

C'mon people lets get drawing for Nikki!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 25, 2014)

Ignore this, this is my 1000th post and I just want it to be somewhere special =P


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 25, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Ignore this, this is my 1000th post and I just want it to be somewhere special =P



awww that was sweet of you <333


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 26, 2014)

rolls around in the grass


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 27, 2014)

gnaws on a bone


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 27, 2014)

I could give it a try


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 27, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I could give it a try



ah, thank you!! uwu how much would you want?


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 27, 2014)

hold on let me talk to my drawing skillz
ahuh ahuh 
yeah 
it will be free lol
since i suck xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 27, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> hold on let me talk to my drawing skillz
> ahuh ahuh
> yeah
> it will be free lol
> since i suck xD



ahh, only if youre sure! ;A; thats really sweet of you ;v; you can draw whatever you want bb <33


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 27, 2014)

welp I tried I hope you like it


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 27, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> welp I tried I hope you like it



OMG I LOVE ITTTTTTTTT!!!!
AHAAA MY SASSY BAEEEE
OMFFGG <3333333333 I SERIOUSLY LOVE IT SO MUCH AHHHh THANK YOU ;AAAA;;!!!!!!! EEEEEEEK
this was so sweet of you to do and i love it gdhjfdgdf omg <333333333 ENDLESS THANKS ;;;;v;;;;!!!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 27, 2014)

Omg I am so happy that you love it!!!! <33333333333


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 27, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Omg I am so happy that you love it!!!! <33333333333



i do i do!!! ;u; i appreciate it so much, THANK YOUUUUUU <3333333333


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 28, 2014)

No problem<333333333333333333


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 29, 2014)

barking intensifies


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 30, 2014)

barks tiredly


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 30, 2014)

Dragons <3 I love your dragons. I might draw one, but I am no artist, so if I do... it'll be free.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 30, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Dragons <3 I love your dragons. I might draw one, but I am no artist, so if I do... it'll be free.



awww thats so sweet of you!! ;A; thank you so much!! i forgot to add some new ones but that list is so long lmao, SO MANY DARGONZ


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 30, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> awww thats so sweet of you!! ;A; thank you so much!! i forgot to add some new ones but that list is so long lmao, SO MANY DARGONZ



I know. The fantasy nerd inside me screamed for joy!


----------



## Montavely (Jul 4, 2014)

I finished your picture .3.

Hope ye like it (◐◞౪◟◑’)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 4, 2014)

Montavely said:


> I finished your picture .3.
> View attachment 54248
> Hope ye like it (◐◞౪◟◑’)



AHHHHH OMG I LOVE ITTTTTT
LMFAO LOOK AT HIS STUPID GRUMPY FACE
THANK YOU SO MUCH OMG <3333333333 hes adorable eeeeek thank you ;v; <333!!!!


----------



## Montavely (Jul 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> AHHHHH OMG I LOVE ITTTTTT
> LMFAO LOOK AT HIS STUPID GRUMPY FACE
> THANK YOU SO MUCH OMG <3333333333 hes adorable eeeeek thank you ;v; <333!!!!



Well then o.o
Glad you like it then~! (ノ^o^)ノ


----------



## olivizza (Jul 5, 2014)

okay so i realise this is probably like not even funny lol but I wanted to doodle something and I chose one of your ocs sorry i'll get a better picture when there is daylight if you want it


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 5, 2014)

olivizza said:


> okay so i realise this is probably like not even funny lol but I wanted to doodle something and I chose one of your ocs sorry i'll get a better picture when there is daylight if you want it



OH MY GOD WHAT A LOVELY SURPRISE ;A;!!!!!
WOW THANK YOU SO MUCH AHHHGDghghgFGFHHG!!
I LOVE IT SO MUCH SOBS....... omg yes if you can get a better pic that would be lovely, she looks so darling!!! oh my god thank you so much, this means so much to me HGHHHGHGHHHH TwT


----------



## olivizza (Jul 6, 2014)

this one should be better! still not great since I don't have scanner or anything but I hope it's okay orz


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 6, 2014)

_whispers its perfect_
AHHHH THANK YOUUUKJ DGSDJKDFDFGHF look at how gorgeous she is sobs ;///aaa////;;;
IM SO HONORED THAT YOU OWULD LIKE? ? ??? DOODLE MY OC WHILST BORED LIKE OH MY GOD WOW///// wOWW//// ///// screams,,,
I LOVE IT SO MUCH THANK YOU SO MUCH GHFGGFG


----------



## olivizza (Jul 6, 2014)

NO WORRIES <3 she's really cute and it was fun to draw her!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 7, 2014)

stares forlornly at her chewtoy


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 7, 2014)

okay ive added a little new section. *for those of you who REALLY want to do AC art: you can draw my fursona and freya (romantically) if you like.*


----------



## Beary (Jul 7, 2014)

OKAY
I VOLENTEER
just tell me what to doooo :3


Spoiler: my arts ( I do traditional )







( sorry for bad quality and lighting meeeep )



OMG WHY ARE THEY UPSIDEDOWN
*flees in embarrassment*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 7, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> OKAY
> I VOLENTEER
> just tell me what to doooo :3
> 
> ...



oh WOW beary, youve really improved what in the heckie
??? ?? it was like a month ago that i saw your older art omfg wow
great job!!!! i love it!!!
and tbh you can do whatever you want ;v; whatever you feel comfortable with!! i love anything anyone gives me, really.


----------



## Beary (Jul 7, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh WOW beary, youve really improved what in the heckie
> ??? ?? it was like a month ago that i saw your older art omfg wow
> great job!!!! i love it!!!
> and tbh you can do whatever you want ;v; whatever you feel comfortable with!! i love anything anyone gives me, really.



AHHHH Ty <3333
lolyes I've completely changed my style lel
ty again ;//;
yayayayayayayay! I'll probably draw the AC villagers if that's okay? ;-;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 7, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> AHHHH Ty <3333
> lolyes I've completely changed my style lel
> ty again ;//;
> yayayayayayayay! I'll probably draw the AC villagers if that's okay? ;-;



yeah thats totally fine!! i finally found something AC related that i liked haha, so i figure more people might be interested in that


----------



## Beary (Jul 7, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> yeah thats totally fine!! i finally found something AC related that i liked haha, so i figure more people might be interested in that



*cough* I just tried drawing them
I was horrid um
ILL TRY SOMETHING ELSE >_<


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 7, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> *cough* I just tried drawing them
> I was horrid um
> ILL TRY SOMETHING ELSE >_<



im sure ill love whatever you give me <333


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Jul 9, 2014)

friendly bump for you <33


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 9, 2014)

RoughInTheDiamond said:


> friendly bump for you <33



thank you doll <333


----------



## nekosync (Jul 9, 2014)

Can I draw one of them for you for free? For practice and all. ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 9, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Can I draw one of them for you for free? For practice and all. ^^



you absolutely may!!! KEEP ON PRACTICIIIIIING!!! YEAAAAH
and thank you so much ;v;


----------



## nekosync (Jul 9, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> you absolutely may!!! KEEP ON PRACTICIIIIIING!!! YEAAAAH
> and thank you so much ;v;



Yay, okay <3

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 15, 2014)

been a while since i bumped this


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 16, 2014)

bump for youu

bridgette is adorable ;o;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 16, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> bump for youu
> 
> bridgette is adorable ;o;



WAHHHHHHHHHH OH NOOOOOOOOOOOO HOW CUTUTEEE?E??!?~?`?~??!!!?/////

SHRIEKS THANK YOU

LOO K AT THE CUTE BABY IM CRY,
THANK ;AAAA; <333333333333333 OMG...  IM MGONNA CRY SHES SAYING "BUMP" IN FRENCH WHAt THE **** HTATS SO CUTE IM dgkldfgkdf? ?? ?/??? screams

THANK YOU SO MUCH I LOVE YOU


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jul 16, 2014)

Free bump! Im back from my trip! =)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 17, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Free bump! Im back from my trip! =)



welcome home! sorry i havent gotten anything done, but the good news is i finished the migration to my new harddrive so i can start~


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jul 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> welcome home! sorry i havent gotten anything done, but the good news is i finished the migration to my new harddrive so i can start~



Dont worryabout it take your time and congratz on new hard drive!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 19, 2014)

oh... bumping this for tonight i guess?? idk why. its really late lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 19, 2014)

bump at an actual normal time of day i guess


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 20, 2014)

i need to make a picture for bumps


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 23, 2014)

-love bump for Shiro- ; v; <3


----------



## WonderK (Jul 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i need to make a picture for bumps



...

Could always request one.


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

;;     i would love to draw you something!
;;     who would you like me to draw?
;;     my gallery: https://colorslive.com/author?id=165932


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

You can check you me out here: http://colorslive.com/author?id=133097
Tell me who you want and all the details and I can jump on it.... if you want


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 23, 2014)

Mango said:


> ;;     i would love to draw you something!
> ;;     who would you like me to draw?
> ;;     my gallery: https://colorslive.com/author?id=165932





Cadbberry said:


> You can check you me out here: http://colorslive.com/author?id=133097
> Tell me who you want and all the details and I can jump on it.... if you want



thank you guys so much!! ;v;
how much were you each looking for, exactly? you can pick whatever you want to draw, really. im not too picky.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you guys so much!! ;v;
> how much were you each looking for, exactly? you can pick whatever you want to draw, really. im not too picky.



Offer what ever you want, who is your fav char/couple?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 23, 2014)

potatos


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 23, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Offer what ever you want, who is your fav char/couple?



3m okay? ugh dropping off bells sucks
whichever you feel like really, i dont play favorites between ichigo and bridgette uvu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> potatos



thank u m'dear


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> 3m okay? ugh dropping off bells sucks
> whichever you feel like really, i dont play favorites between ichigo and bridgette uvu
> I think i can do 3mil. Let me know when I am done what you think it is worth


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 23, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Shirohibiki said:
> 
> 
> > 3m okay? ugh dropping off bells sucks
> ...


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

Watch me draw it here





[IMG*]http://i59.tinypic.com/2qjae1k.jpg[/IMG] (remove * to use)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 23, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Watch me draw it here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhh hehehehe i love it so much omg!!! thank you ;v;!!! it made me smile!! when do you want me to pay you hon?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

I am about to do a tour group in my town. I will PM you when I am done :3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 23, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> I am about to do a tour group in my town. I will PM you when I am done :3



okay, sounds good!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jul 23, 2014)

Im working on something for you, it wont be good, but it will be something.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 23, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Im working on something for you, it wont be good, but it will be something.



awww, thank you, sweetheart ;v; <333


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 24, 2014)

what started out as a headshot of a random person ended up as bridgette??? sooo







sorry for the crappy phone quality :v


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 24, 2014)

@BUN
OOOOOOOOOOOOMG
? ? ??!!!!!!!
IM SO HONORED !!!!!
THANK YOU SO MUCH OH MY GOSH LOOK AT THE PRECIOUS  BABY GIRL (also the quality is fine omg)
IM REALLY FLATTERED THAT YOU DREW HER JUST RANDOMLY AHHH SCREECH/////////////////
ILUSM OMG................,,,,,
smooches u
look at her precious face ;v; ahhHHH THANK YOU!!!!! <333333


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 24, 2014)

@ u @ im so glad you like it!!! it looked a lot better before the inking,,, laughs bitterly
ilu2!!!! <3 im still sorry everything is wonky hhhh
SHE DID HAVE FRECKLES. THEY ARE THERE. dumb phone pbbthtbhbthb

BUT YAY u like it mission accomplished even if it was on accident B)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 24, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> @ u @ im so glad you like it!!! it looked a lot better before the inking,,, laughs bitterly
> ilu2!!!! <3 im still sorry everything is wonky hhhh
> SHE DID HAVE FRECKLES. THEY ARE THERE. dumb phone pbbthtbhbthb
> 
> BUT YAY u like it mission accomplished even if it was on accident B)



i can envision her mass amounts of freckles its ok
wtf im so gay for freckles who even knows
BUT YASSSSSS I LOVE IT THANK YOU BABE.... ;A;,,,, im cry,,, like wow how amazing is it that peoples random doodles turn into MY OCS LIKE HOMY GOD
IM HAVING A MOMENT EXCUSE ME


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 24, 2014)

whoooop going to doodle some of you little dragons from flight rising (i just tried to get an account but no new members can sign up right now )


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 24, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> whoooop going to doodle some of you little dragons from flight rising (i just tried to get an account but no new members can sign up right now )



oh my god id be ecstatic,,, and yeah the reg windows are closed for now idk when theyll open again

BUT NOBODY HAS DRAWN MY DERGS YET SO PLEASE AND THANK YOU
the first 3 pages are mostly permanent, the 4th is for things im gonna sell and such


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 24, 2014)

hrgkelgh your dragons are so cute nikki.... IF ONLY I COULD DRAW REPTILES sobs
i want to pet them all ;-;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 25, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> hrgkelgh your dragons are so cute nikki.... IF ONLY I COULD DRAW REPTILES sobs
> i want to pet them all ;-;



i need more. i need better ones. my lair isnt pretty enough
it will grow, in time [wheezes]


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i need more. i need better ones. my lair isnt pretty enough
> it will grow, in time [wheezes]



creeps into ur lair and bangs ur dragons


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 25, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> creeps into ur lair and bangs ur dragons



U STOP THAT
IM ****IN MY OWN DRAGONS GIT YER OWN


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> U STOP THAT
> IM ****IN MY OWN DRAGONS GIT YER OWN



I WOULD IF I HAD MY OWN FR

AND ICHIGO DRAGON IS TOO PRETTY I MUST TOUCH THE DRAGON BUTT


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 25, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> I WOULD IF I HAD MY OWN FR
> 
> AND ICHIGO DRAGON IS TOO PRETTY I MUST TOUCH THE DRAGON BUTT



dude i spoiled ichigo derg to hell and back
and bridgette derg
but unfortunately the one i have to spoil the most is eddie derg beCAUSE THERE ARE ONLY 3 EXISTING DRAGONS WITH HIS COLORSCHEME /sobbing laughter


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> dude i spoiled ichigo derg to hell and back
> and bridgette derg
> but unfortunately the one i have to spoil the most is eddie derg beCAUSE THERE ARE ONLY 3 EXISTING DRAGONS WITH HIS COLORSCHEME /sobbing laughter



drags face across the cement
SPOIL THE HELL OUT OF THAT BABY bc hes sexy like dang
rumbles jealously but in a cool punk rock kinda way

howd you even get a dragon like that


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 25, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> drags face across the cement
> SPOIL THE HELL OUT OF THAT BABY bc hes sexy like dang
> rumbles jealously but in a cool punk rock kinda way
> 
> howd you even get a dragon like that



LIKE WHICH ONE HAHA




thats what i want eddie to be, but its going to take a lot of breeding and a lot of money to make him. i found a stud for what is hopefully going to be his mother, and hopefully theyll breed him on the first try. if not i have to wait a month to try again. i check the auction house every day, but nothing has mulberry/emerald/leaf and im being so picky with it that...yeah. i refuse to give up my Dream
the others were easy to find. i dont care if hes a challenge i Need him





 



jon was actually a delightful surprise. i found a spiral in those exact colors and just had to turn him into a skydancer. liam was also a delightful surprise, just had to give him underbelly from gembond. bridgette and ichigo needed no changes, they were found perfectly all off the auction house. guess i got too lucky so when i picked a really rare colorscheme thats what i get ):


----------



## WonderK (Jul 25, 2014)

What the heck...


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 25, 2014)

WonderK said:


> What the heck...



_*DRAGONS, MAN*_


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 25, 2014)

omg this little baby caught my eye (and stole my heart eee~~) so i had to draw him but now i think i shall draw momoko ^_^
i hope the little baby goes to a good home he's too cute haha http://imgur.com/3mHIq6O


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 25, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> omg this little baby caught my eye (and stole my heart eee~~) so i had to draw him but now i think i shall draw momoko ^_^
> i hope the little baby goes to a good home he's too cute haha http://imgur.com/3mHIq6O



UWAHHHH THANK YOU OMG!!! LOOK AT HOW CUTE HE IS
oh no i htink i have to keep him now that u ****in drew him
shiet
i wanted to see what he looked like once he grew up, because the tomato underbelly was really bugging me; but if worst comes to worst i can remove his tertiary  gene. wtf hes adorable oh my god thank you////////
AND YAY MOMOKO she was my first female imp, and my first circuit! ahh good times


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> UWAHHHH THANK YOU OMG!!! LOOK AT HOW CUTE HE IS
> oh no i htink i have to keep him now that u ****in drew him
> shiet
> i wanted to see what he looked like once he grew up, because the tomato underbelly was really bugging me; but if worst comes to worst i can remove his tertiary  gene. wtf hes adorable oh my god thank you////////
> AND YAY MOMOKO she was my first female imp, and my first circuit! ahh good times



eee i'm glad you like it he's just too sweet omg haha
do you have any sort of ideas for what momoko's personality is?? idk i feel like doing a really big piece for her and i just wanna see if you have any sorta things you know about her


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jul 25, 2014)

Hope you dont hate it


Its just a doodle, I'm working onother things for you, please dont give up on me <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 25, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> eee i'm glad you like it he's just too sweet omg haha
> do you have any sort of ideas for what momoko's personality is?? idk i feel like doing a really big piece for her and i just wanna see if you have any sorta things you know about her



gee whiz thats something i havent ironed out for most of them hmMGFHG also i can pay you if you like! dont wanna make you work like a dog for nothin. 
uhmm lets see...
she has 5 kids, 3 of which have gone to serve a higher cause to the plaguebringer. she had no say in this decision, as they were adults and she could only allow them to leave. shes shy, quiet and reserved, but likes wearing flashy things like her lightburst flora accent, and her pink rose. one of her little girls is still with her, while the other sought out someone else's lair for greater adventures. she spends a lot of time with her daughter, and hopes her last child wont leave her. she knows she'll have more children in the future, but you always get attached, even when they have to fly away from home. she's friendly with the other dragons in the lair, and really likes helping the other mothers out, whether it be by fetching them food, or helping them build their nests, or thinking of names.

another thing -- _she is a fighter._ along with katsura and meiloria, she is one of the strongest dragons in the lair. she will tear apart anyone who threatens her babies or her lair. her protective instincts are very strong. she may be quiet, but if you provoke her you can say hello to whatever deity you serve.

hmm, jsut made that up on the spot! i think its decent at the very least.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teddy345 said:


> Hope you dont hate it
> View attachment 57986
> 
> Its just a doodle, I'm working onother things for you, please dont give up on me <3



ALSO SCREAMS I LOVE THIS WTF ITS SO CUTE RIP ME OH NOOOOOOOO
THANK YOU SO MUCH ;A;!!!!!!!! wOW ADORABLE,,,, youre improving too!!!


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 25, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> gee whiz thats something i havent ironed out for most of them hmMGFHG also i can pay you if you like! dont wanna make you work like a dog for nothin.
> uhmm lets see...
> she has 5 kids, 3 of which have gone to serve a higher cause to the plaguebringer. she had no say in this decision, as they were adults and she could only allow them to leave. shes shy, quiet and reserved, but likes wearing flashy things like her lightburst flora accent, and her pink rose. one of her little girls is still with her, while the other sought out someone else's lair for greater adventures. she spends a lot of time with her daughter, and hopes her last child wont leave her. she knows she'll have more children in the future, but you always get attached, even when they have to fly away from home. she's friendly with the other dragons in the lair, and really likes helping the other mothers out, whether it be by fetching them food, or helping them build their nests, or thinking of names.
> 
> ...



oooo awesome! i'll use that as inspiration and i hope her do some justice!! Once I draw it you can decide if youw ant to pay, but I'm happy without as its really great practise and she's a really pretty dragon and just DRAGONS, ya know? hahaha


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 25, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> oooo awesome! i'll use that as inspiration and i hope her do some justice!! Once I draw it you can decide if youw ant to pay, but I'm happy without as its really great practise and she's a really pretty dragon and just DRAGONS, ya know? hahaha



i am certain she will be beautiful ;v; and i will also most certainly pay you <333
and YES
_*DRAGONS, MAN*_


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 25, 2014)

woooh i finisheddd i hope you like it! she's so purdy but its hard to see her features in the ref so i hope i didnt miss anything ^O^







I really liked her familiar and she seemed very regal so yeah~


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 25, 2014)

I drew a chibi bad cop!



Spoiler: im not that good


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 25, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> woooh i finisheddd i hope you like it! she's so purdy but its hard to see her features in the ref so i hope i didnt miss anything ^O^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAAA OH MY GOSH...... WOW THANK YOU SO MUCH I ADORE IT!!!! OMGGG OMGOMGG BABYYYY and her familiar omg!!!! YELLS///////
M Y FIRST DRAGON FANARTS IM SO GLAD
omg i love it so much thank you thank you thank you!!!!
how much do you want me to pay omg ;A;???

- - - Post Merge - - -



BerryPop said:


> I drew a chibi bad cop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEHE OMG HE'S ADORABLE, THANK YOU
pictures of the boyfriends are ALWAYS welcome here B) bridgette is pleased and thanks you as well~~


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 25, 2014)

Omg im glad you like it!!! Literally as much or as little ad you wanna pay!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 26, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> Omg im glad you like it!!! Literally as much or as little ad you wanna pay!!!



is it okay if i pay you tomorrow? ;; or, when are your times??


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 26, 2014)

Tomorrow is fine! Im pretty much free all of next week!  Im in aest ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 26, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> Tomorrow is fine! Im pretty much free all of next week!  Im in aest ^^



oh boy haha right forgot
actually, are you free now? i have to be up for about an hour so i can come over if you like.


----------



## Astro0 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ahh im sorry I missed this post, ill catch you another timeee


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 26, 2014)

updated with a scribble of my persona, mostly so people know what her hair looks like and ****


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 29, 2014)

/continues to gnaw on bone


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jul 31, 2014)

I made this for bunbun http://teddy345.deviantart.com/art/Bunbun-Voodoo-472192771 , would you like if I make one of your couples this way? Since I promise you something but I just cant get myoriginal idea right =P


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

WRECK IT RALLLPHHHHH


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 31, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> I made this for bunbun http://teddy345.deviantart.com/art/Bunbun-Voodoo-472192771 , would you like if I make one of your couples this way? Since I promise you something but I just cant get myoriginal idea right =P



OMG CUTE..... of course you can do that! thatd be lovely :]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> WRECK IT RALLLPHHHHH



m gONNa wReK IT,


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 1, 2014)

Spoiler: Warning: A bit nude...ish?








It's only a quick sketch but I hope you like it. (/ v\)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 1, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Spoiler: Warning: A bit nude...ish?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oH MY GOSH,
HELLO, HI,
SINCE WHEN DID YOU ART AND SINCE WHEN OH MY GOD THSATS SEXY HOHHDFHDH??? ???
WOW wOW HLELO YES,
-THROWS MONEY AT YOU- ILL TAKE AT LEAST 500 MORE
HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT OMFG THANK YOU SO MUCH SHRIEKS?????? ITS SO BEAUTIFUL AND HNNNNNNNNNNG OH MY OGDdddddddddddddd......................
ugh im s o hot look at me, god,
THANK YOU SO MUCH I M CRY I CANNOT EXPRESS
MY FEELINGS,,,,,,,,,,, lays on ground


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 1, 2014)

No worries! She was fun to draw and I'm happy to hear that you like it.

Nah it's a freebie. (●?⌣`●)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 1, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> No worries! She was fun to draw and I'm happy to hear that you like it.
> 
> Nah it's a freebie. (●?⌣`●)



sobs thank you so much///// youre beautiful and i love you AND IF YOU EVER TAKE COMMISSIONS LET ME KNOW//// /loves on forever


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

I tried to sketch Brigette real quick, but the glasses made it look soooo bad, so here she is without glasses. For free, because my stuff isn't worth any $$$$ but ily snepai let me sniff your hair bye



Spoiler: Brigette got butchered *sob*



View attachment 59681


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 2, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> I tried to sketch Brigette real quick, but the glasses made it look soooo bad, so here she is without glasses. For free, because my stuff isn't worth any $$$$ but ily snepai let me sniff your hair bye
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG AWWW BUT SHES SO CUTE AND HAPPY. look at the cute bab omg -squishes her cheeks- y es,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
THANK YOU SO MUCH ;A; I LOVE IT AHHH <3333!!!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

OK this is just one of my OC's that has no art yet so I needed to make a ref. Her and Holly (deer OC in sig) are best friends, but Edie (short for Edith) can't deal with Holly's spaciness a lot of the time. She is a female Cranky, I guess, while Holly is more peppy. They balance each other out a lot. Going to be making another ref for the third of their friendship group. But eh, I know it's sketchy and I could not, for the life of me, do a horn on the other side. ;o;

What do I need to improve on, pls help me sensei.

View attachment 59784

- - - Post Merge - - -

and also sorry, cuz again it's so bad because i'm also using my mac's finger pad to draw. orz

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUT DON'T BE GENTLE, PLS BE HARSH.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 2, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> OK this is just one of my OC's that has no art yet so I needed to make a ref. Her and Holly (deer OC in sig) are best friends, but Edie (short for Edith) can't deal with Holly's spaciness a lot of the time. She is a female Cranky, I guess, while Holly is more peppy. They balance each other out a lot. Going to be making another ref for the third of their friendship group. But eh, I know it's sketchy and I could not, for the life of me, do a horn on the other side. ;o;
> 
> What do I need to improve on, pls help me sensei.
> 
> ...



it depends on what youre going for, aka either villager style or anthro style. your lineart definitely needs help but thats definitely what happens when you use a touchpad XD with a tablet things would be a lot smoother. if you wanted AC look, shes pretty much fine. if you want actual anthro stuff, sheeps are really ahrd for me and i just wing it?? but i would look up tutorials if i were you o: or look up pics of real sheep n stuff.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> it depends on what youre going for, aka either villager style or anthro style. your lineart definitely needs help but thats definitely what happens when you use a touchpad XD with a tablet things would be a lot smoother. if you wanted AC look, shes pretty much fine. if you want actual anthro stuff, sheeps are really ahrd for me and i just wing it?? but i would look up tutorials if i were you o: or look up pics of real sheep n stuff.



alrighty, bless you. ;o;


----------



## tinybears (Aug 2, 2014)

Spoiler: hey senpai











wiggles


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

tinybears said:


> Spoiler: hey senpai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omfg omfg omfg baby cradled turbo omfg i can't bears y r u like this it's so cute


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

tinybears said:


> Spoiler: hey senpai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. That looks fantastic.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 2, 2014)

tinybears said:


> Spoiler: hey senpai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
LOOK HOW _CUTE_
mamas little boy omg ;A; i love seeing ichigo and kat together and he looks younger here which is 495038543954x adorable
r i p   m e
THANK YOU SO MUCH I LOVE IT AHHHHHH TwT do you want me to pay you dear??? ahhh gosh i love it so muchhhhhh MY CHILDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## tinybears (Aug 3, 2014)

omgno it's a freebie 
i'm so glad you like that he looks younger i was worriedh uheguhg 
@wonder 
omg no don't even compliment me i don't know how to take it from u ;__ ; 
i am now tempted to draw your little sig group together omgosh ugrtjh


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 3, 2014)

tinybears said:


> omgno it's a freebie
> i'm so glad you like that he looks younger i was worriedh uheguhg
> @wonder
> omg no don't even compliment me i don't know how to take it from u ;__ ;
> i am now tempted to draw your little sig group together omgosh ugrtjh



ARE YOU SURE.......... BECAUSE ITS SO LOVELY AND ADORABLE AND I FEEL LIKE I SHOULD PAY YOU SOBS///
(and yes its easy to tell hes young here because if he wasnt hed be almost as tall as his mother LMAO)
but oh god this brings me back to the baby days ;_; sobs
THANK YOU AGAIN I SERIOUSLY LOVE YOUR ART/////////////


----------



## tinybears (Aug 3, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ARE YOU SURE.......... BECAUSE ITS SO LOVELY AND ADORABLE AND I FEEL LIKE I SHOULD PAY YOU SOBS///
> (and yes its easy to tell hes young here because if he wasnt hed be almost as tall as his mother LMAO)
> but oh god this brings me back to the baby days ;_; sobs
> THANK YOU AGAIN I SERIOUSLY LOVE YOUR ART/////////////


uff ursocute kgimgkrl tysm 
but ya i'm sure don't worry about it u my senpai gotta make u nice art so you'll notice me righ
right


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 3, 2014)

tinybears said:


> uff ursocute kgimgkrl tysm
> but ya i'm sure don't worry about it u my senpai gotta make u nice art so you'll notice me righ
> right



SNUGS
i already notice u <3333


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 5, 2014)

boooop heres some cuties for you!



Spoiler: Abigaile!!













Spoiler: Mizakiiiiiii













Spoiler: Elliot the cutie bootie













Spoiler: And my fav April










hope you like em!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 5, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> boooop heres some cuties for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD I GOT SHOWERED IN PRESENTS WHY THIS
IM SO HAPPY AHHHHHHH
wow look at them this is so perfect oh my god qAq!!!! i love all of the emotions ohhmygod ahhhh
eeeek you did so well on them!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH WHAT DO YOU WANT FOR IT??? ;v; IM SO HAPPY EEEEE


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 5, 2014)

Aaaa thank you im glad you like them!!! The for freeeeee  all little gifts for you ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 5, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> Aaaa thank you im glad you like them!!! The for freeeeee  all little gifts for you ^^



you make me so happy omg smooches everywhere <33333


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

OK I TRIED DRAWING APRIL ON MY DS OK GONNA UPLOAD CMON SD CARD

oh god pls don't laugh at my quick doodle sensei


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 7, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> OK I TRIED DRAWING APRIL ON MY DS OK GONNA UPLOAD CMON SD CARD
> 
> oh god pls don't laugh at my quick doodle sensei
> 
> View attachment 60649



awwww but i love it!!! ;v; she looks so adorable sdlkjgdgdfg
thank you so much omg eeee <3333


----------



## eranir (Aug 7, 2014)

OoooOOOh dragoooooonzz. I wanna draw.... but soooo many aaand I can't decide which onesss, heeelp meh


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 7, 2014)

eranir said:


> OoooOOOh dragoooooonzz. I wanna draw.... but soooo many aaand I can't decide which onesss, heeelp meh



HAHA i know that feel
well, my personal favorites are ichigo, bridgette, jonathan and liam, but then theres a whole other 'favorite'  tier next to that qvq the last page after the baby unnamed skydancer are all to be tossed, so thats where my lair technically stops. SO IDK DO WHATEVER YOU WANT MAN id be honored!!!


----------



## eranir (Aug 7, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> HAHA i know that feel
> well, my personal favorites are ichigo, bridgette, jonathan and liam, but then theres a whole other 'favorite'  tier next to that qvq the last page after the baby unnamed skydancer are all to be tossed, so thats where my lair technically stops. SO IDK DO WHATEVER YOU WANT MAN id be honored!!!



All of them are lovely ;-;. I've taken a closer look (took me a while haha) and I really like those imperial dragons. want me to draw you a pair of 'em? Yeah, I like dragons with an asian feel to 'em


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 7, 2014)

eranir said:


> All of them are lovely ;-;. I've taken a closer look (took me a while haha) and I really like those imperial dragons. want me to draw you a pair of 'em? Yeah, I like dragons with an asian feel to 'em



that would be lovely!! do you want payment of any sort? uvu


----------



## eranir (Aug 7, 2014)

As for payment, some TBT bells would be nice :3. I usually leave it up to the commissioner to decide the price. Oh yeah, you wanna see examples, right? 



Spoiler: jumbo





 





...and did I mention I liek dragons too?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 7, 2014)

eranir said:


> As for payment, some TBT bells would be nice :3. I usually leave it up to the commissioner to decide the price. Oh yeah, you wanna see examples, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay, sounds great! your  art is awesome, i cant wait~! <333


----------



## spacedog (Aug 9, 2014)

aprill is really cute ill try to draw her!!!


----------



## spacedog (Aug 9, 2014)

sorry u can probably tell i got kinda lazy at the end im really tired lmao


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 9, 2014)

spacedog said:


> sorry u can probably tell i got kinda lazy at the end im really tired lmao



holy MOTHER OF GOD THATS SO CUTE


----------



## tinybears (Aug 9, 2014)

Spoiler: seeaprildrawapril










man i didn't even look at her until i saw the abovedrawingandomgshe'ssocuteufffff


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 9, 2014)

I HAVE WOKEN UP TO BEAUTIFUL THINGS
OH MY GOD THANK YOU GUYS OS MUCH O HM Y OGd?? ???? LOOK AT HOW PRECIOUS SHE IS SHRIEKS
DO EITHER OF YOU GUYS WANT PAYMENT BECAUSE OH MY GOD I LOVE THEM SO MUCH LOOK AT MY BABY DEERTAUR SCREA MS.................. 
THANK YOU SO SO MUCH AHHHHH////


----------



## spacedog (Aug 9, 2014)

you don't need to pay me there are so many flaws in that pic i mean i even forgot her piercings OTL but im glad u like it!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 9, 2014)

spacedog said:


> you don't need to pay me there are so many flaws in that pic i mean i even forgot her piercings OTL but im glad u like it!!!



i adore it sobs ;__; THANK YOU SO MUCH IVE BEEN CRAVING YOUR ART SINCE FOREVER IM SO HAPPY AHHHH///
smooches you forever//// thankyou omg,,,,


----------



## nekosync (Aug 10, 2014)

Drew Bridgette:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 10, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Drew Bridgette:
> 
> View attachment 61747



ahhhh thank you so much omg!! ;A; shes such a cutie huff huff <3333 she looks lovely, thank you so so much!!! ahhhh
do you want payment of any sort? ;v;


----------



## nekosync (Aug 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhhh thank you so much omg!! ;A; shes such a cutie huff huff <3333 she looks lovely, thank you so so much!!! ahhhh
> do you want payment of any sort? ;v;



You don't have to pay me! ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 11, 2014)

nekosync said:


> You don't have to pay me! ^^



if youre sure ;v; thank you sooo much ahhh <33333 youre too sweet~~


----------



## nekosync (Aug 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> if youre sure ;v; thank you sooo much ahhh <33333 youre too sweet~~


No problem! I need the practise.


----------



## nekosync (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 11, 2014)

nekosync said:


> View attachment 61884



thank you so much, i really love it. it made me smile.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 12, 2014)

changed some things around! also would like to see art of my villager OC and beau together uvu so yeah whomp whomp~


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> changed some things around! also would like to see art of my villager OC and beau together uvu so yeah whomp whomp~



wait, as a lovey dove couple like your fursona x freya, except fursona x beau?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 12, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> wait, as a lovey dove couple like your fursona x freya, except fursona x beau?



yeah i have the habit of being extremely polyamorous with my villagers aka im daTING ALL OF THEM but i sorta put freya and beau on a pedastal above the rest whoops/// I DONT MEAN TO I LOVE THEM ALL


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> yeah i have the habit of being extremely polyamorous with my villagers aka im daTING ALL OF THEM but i sorta put freya and beau on a pedastal above the rest whoops/// I DONT MEAN TO I LOVE THEM ALL



NO GIRL IT'S FINE, U KEEP BEING POLYAMOROUS, I WAS JUST MAKING SURE YOU MEANT YOUR FURSONA AND NOT SOME OTHER OC.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 12, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> NO GIRL IT'S FINE, U KEEP BEING POLYAMOROUS, I WAS JUST MAKING SURE YOU MEANT YOUR FURSONA AND NOT SOME OTHER OC.



OH YEAH i just dont know what to call her exactly since she IS my sona but..?? like?????? if i say that people might get squiggly so i thought about saying villager oc instead I DONT KNOW


----------



## kyukon (Aug 12, 2014)

//falls in
A bump for you! 
ueee ( ? ▽ ` )v


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 12, 2014)

kyukon said:


> //falls in
> A bump for you!
> ueee ( ? ▽ ` )v



kyuuuuuuuuuuuu my babydarliiiiiiing <3333 smoOCHES
thank you ;v; <333333


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 12, 2014)

shiroooo who is your fav dragon in your lair i wanna sketch em!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 12, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> shiroooo who is your fav dragon in your lair i wanna sketch em!



HAHAH WHO DO YOU THINK
ichigo, bridgette, jonathan and liam are top tier
then everyone else is just regular favorite
i try to organize my lair like, of good pages, so page 4 will have the ones i like least? if that makes sense


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 12, 2014)

wooo ok ok i'll see what i can doooo haha
i'm so annoyed they STILL arent taking new users ffff


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 12, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> wooo ok ok i'll see what i can doooo haha
> i'm so annoyed they STILL arent taking new users ffff



thank you ;v; you dont have to ahhh///
and yeah i know, it really is frustrating hahah///


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 13, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> wooo ok ok i'll see what i can doooo haha
> i'm so annoyed they STILL arent taking new users ffff



^ THISTHISTHISTHIS I BOOKMARKED THAT ******* SITE AND I NEED IT RIGHT MEOW.


----------



## tinybears (Aug 13, 2014)

i tried to draw a dragon
never again 



Spoiler: whatarearms














Spoiler: ok no arms **** you arms


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 13, 2014)

tinybears said:


> i tried to draw a dragon
> never again
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO THE FIRST ONE
OMGGGG SHE LOOKS SO PRETTY THO AHHH THANK YOU!!! <3333 those feathers tho omg @n@ thank you so much hhhh ;v; she s gorgeous hhahahhhdgdfg


----------



## tinybears (Aug 13, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ~


auhfurg i just arms are the devil how do dragon arm,s??? 
but youre welcome hunnybuns anything 4u


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm gonna try my hand at pixel art for you ok? ok bye

- - - Post Merge - - -

*cry*



>


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 13, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> I'm gonna try my hand at pixel art for you ok? ok bye
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *cry*



WHOA OMG I LOVE IT
WOW THATS SO RAD WTF
I LOVE IT AHHHHHH
TYSM OMG? ?? ?? YAASSSSSS PIXELS,,, screams


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 14, 2014)

>



I tried to do your Ichigo x Turbo pairing


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 14, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> I tried to do your Ichigo x Turbo pairing



wHAT THE **** THATS THE CUTEST **** EVER
OH NOOOOOOOOOOOO.
OH nO RIP ME BYE I M DEAD,
ive died
im ,,, LAYS ON FLOOR
WOW THATS SO CUTE THANK YOU SO MUHC OMHg,,g,,,g, ;;;;v;;;;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 15, 2014)

OMG YOU'RE TRIPPIN' IT'S JUST P[OOP PIXELS


----------



## eranir (Aug 15, 2014)

GRrr, my scanner is being a ****. I'm sorry, but your pic will be uploaded sometime next week cause ma scanner refuses to cooperate. I'll go over to my friend's place for her scanner. I really want to show you your dragons sooner Dx


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 15, 2014)

eranir said:


> GRrr, my scanner is being a ****. I'm sorry, but your pic will be uploaded sometime next week cause ma scanner refuses to cooperate. I'll go over to my friend's place for her scanner. I really want to show you your dragons sooner Dx



ahhh its okay!! im sorry your scanner is a jerk ))): dont worry about it tho <333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 16, 2014)

Upvoted you, stupid meanies ;_;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 16, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Upvoted you, stupid meanies ;_;



thank you, its really okay dear ;v; <33


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you, its really okay dear ;v; <33



I shall still Upvote, luff It is worth you having a lovely rating ;_;


----------



## Yookey (Aug 16, 2014)

Can I draw your fursona with beau? You said you'd like samples so I guess I'll send you to my deviant art. I'm experimenting a lot right now though, so I don't think it'll turn out all that similar to my other works. >w<


----------



## JellofishXD (Aug 16, 2014)

OMGEEEEEEEE SO LUCKY!!!! YOOKEY IS DRAWING FOR YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Yookey (Aug 16, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> OMGEEEEEEEE SO LUCKY!!!! YOOKEY IS DRAWING FOR YOU!!!!!!



If she wants me to >W<'


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Can I draw your fursona with beau? You said you'd like samples so I guess I'll send you to my deviant art. I'm experimenting a lot right now though, so I don't think it'll turn out all that similar to my other works. >w<



i would absolutely love that, my dear! how much would you like for it? ive never gotten art from you so this is very exciting <333


----------



## Yookey (Aug 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i would absolutely love that, my dear! how much would you like for it? ive never gotten art from you so this is very exciting <333


oh I wasn't expecting payment at all o.o'


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> oh I wasn't expecting payment at all o.o'



are you sure?? @_@;; i cant offer TBT anymore, but i can still offer IG bells D:


----------



## Yookey (Aug 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> are you sure?? @_@;; i cant offer TBT anymore, but i can still offer IG bells D:



I am sure. x3 I'll go ahead and draw for you then


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> I am sure. x3 I'll go ahead and draw for you then



Yay, so sweet of you, Yook! and grats Nikki You deserve a gorgeous drawing<3


----------



## Yookey (Aug 16, 2014)

Here you go c:
hope you like it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay, so sweet of you, Yook! and grats Nikki You deserve a gorgeous drawing<3



Haha thank you, but shiro is the sweet one ~ >w<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Aug 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Here you go c:
> hope you like it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Fluff and stuff you're both adorably sweet people

And let me just SQUEEE over that beautiful style O_O


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 16, 2014)

YOOKEY DID STUFF FOR YOU TOO

LOOK WE HAVE PLAYINUM ART REQUEST STATUS NOW SHIRO WE R LPVED


----------



## Yookey (Aug 16, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Fluff and stuff you're both adorably sweet people
> 
> And let me just SQUEEE over that beautiful style O_O


oh you >W<

I'm glad you like it. It's my favorite art style at the moment ^-^ can't wait to draw more in it. Not going to offer it in my art shop though and keep it as an option for irl commissions only. And the freebies I choose to make for people c:



Stepheroo said:


> YOOKEY DID STUFF FOR YOU TOO
> 
> LOOK WE HAVE PLAYINUM ART REQUEST STATUS NOW SHIRO WE R LPVED


I sure did c:

Not sure what that last part means though x'D


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Here you go c:
> hope you like it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



WOW OH MY GOD
THIS IS LITERALLY THE BEST ART IVE EVER SEEN YOU DO?????
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THO
OHHHHhhHHHHH_HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_
OH MY GOD EVERYTHING ABOT IT IS SO PERFECT WHAT I CANT evEN ?? /?? WHEEZES LOUDLY
LOOK AT ME IM SO ****ING CUTE AND BEAU IS ADORABLE HOLD ON LET ME THROW ALL OF MY MONEY AT YOU SO YOULL DRAW MORE FOR ME OH MY GOD OH MY OHOGOFDGDGFDFDGsdfsdsdgsd YODELS LOUDLY
LOOK AT MY FLUFFY ASS TAIL IM SO FLUFFY AND MY BOWWWWWW OMFG SCREAMS
THE COLORING IS SO BEAUTIFUL AND JSUT!!! SCREAMS
EVERYTHING IS PERFECT IM IN LOVE THANK YOU SO MUCH
HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT TO DRAW MY SONA WITH FREYA??? BECAUSE ID LOVE TO SEE THAT SCREAMS....................

here lies nikki, dead of quality art throughout her history

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO MAY I HAVE THE TUMBLR LINK SO ICAN REBLOG IT


----------



## Yookey (Aug 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> WOW OH MY GOD
> THIS IS LITERALLY THE BEST ART IVE EVER SEEN YOU DO?????
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THO
> OHHHHhhHHHHH_HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_
> ...


Hahaha it's a new style that I'm playing around with ^_^ I'm glad you think it's one of my best though, as I'm really loving this new style of coloring. If people preferred the other one I'd feel conflicted. xD
I'm really glad you like it though, it makes me so happy. >W<' I really wanted to draw for you as you did draw my fursona before.
I was thinking of drawing your sona with Freya at first. But Beauuuu is so cute, so I chose him. <3 x3 
I'll keep that request in mind for the next time I need to warm up before tackling my commissions, as I'm not currently taking commissions for this style. (I haven't mastered it yet!)

Also as you found the tumblr link I'm guessing there's no need for me to post it XD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Hahaha it's a new style that I'm playing around with ^_^ I'm glad you think it's one of my best though, as I'm really loving this new style of coloring. If people preferred the other one I'd feel conflicted. xD
> I'm really glad you like it though, it makes me so happy. >W<' I really wanted to draw for you as you did draw my fursona before.
> I was thinking of drawing your sona with Freya at first. But Beauuuu is so cute, so I chose him. <3 x3
> I'll keep that request in mind for the next time I need to warm up before tackling my commissions, as I'm not currently taking commissions for this style. (I haven't mastered it yet!)
> ...



thank you thank you thank you soooo sosoo much darling ;AAAA; i KNOW ITS SO HARD TO PICK BETWEEN THE TWO but omg thank you so much for considering and seriously this new style is absolutely fantastic, i especially love my sonas eyes??? theyre so gorgeous omfg ;A; THANK YOU AGAIN I SERIOUSLY ADORE IT and yes i went and found it lmfao
AAAAA THANK YOU <3333333 SMOOCHES FOREVER


----------



## Yookey (Aug 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you thank you thank you soooo sosoo much darling ;AAAA; i KNOW ITS SO HARD TO PICK BETWEEN THE TWO but omg thank you so much for considering and seriously this new style is absolutely fantastic, i especially love my sonas eyes??? theyre so gorgeous omfg ;A; THANK YOU AGAIN I SERIOUSLY ADORE IT and yes i went and found it lmfao
> AAAAA THANK YOU <3333333 SMOOCHES FOREVER


Of course >W< Your sona is soooo adorable *W* I'd absolutely more than love to draw it again hun. If only I wasn't so sick at the moment I'd be drawing it again already haha, seriously. I just have no energy and it's frustrates me ;W; xD
I'm still practicing eyes. They don't come out the way I'd like them to. They're good enough yes, but I can still perfect them *W*
And again,you're very welcome! Makes me sooo happy that you like it ;W;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Of course >W< Your sona is soooo adorable *W* I'd absolutely more than love to draw it again hun. If only I wasn't so sick at the moment I'd be drawing it again already haha, seriously. I just have no energy and it's frustrates me ;W; xD
> I'm still practicing eyes. They don't come out the way I'd like them to. They're good enough yes, but I can still perfect them *W*
> And again,you're very welcome! Makes me sooo happy that you like it ;W;



i know how you feel omg... i havent drawn since that small batch last time and a few doodles and like i need to bECAUSE I OWE PEOPOEL COMMISSIONS BUT I M LIKE "UGhhhhghHHH" so i totally know that feel man
youre so sweet hbdfdgd ;v; <333 many, many thanks to you~~
and yes practicing will get you there! dont you worry <333 i think its perf tho hehe~


----------



## Yookey (Aug 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i know how you feel omg... i havent drawn since that small batch last time and a few doodles and like i need to bECAUSE I OWE PEOPOEL COMMISSIONS BUT I M LIKE "UGhhhhghHHH" so i totally know that feel man
> youre so sweet hbdfdgd ;v; <333 many, many thanks to you~~
> and yes practicing will get you there! dont you worry <333 i think its perf tho hehe~


Any specific pose you'd like for your sona and fauna? <w< >w> <3


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 16, 2014)

your sona and freya should have a cute little purple wolf baby js. BIG HAPPY FAMILY.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Any specific pose you'd like for your sona and fauna? <w< >w> <3



omfg fauna
i have her but i dont like her as much ;PPP
SMOOCHIN
IDK tho whatever you want really ;v; omg dont strain yourself for me dear ahh////

@steph; oh ym god kawaii tho


----------



## Yookey (Aug 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> omfg fauna
> i have her but i dont like her as much ;PPP
> SMOOCHIN
> IDK tho whatever you want really ;v; omg dont strain yourself for me dear ahh////
> ...



Omg i meant freya. Darnit. I have a pic of freya up already and all. ;W;  No idea why fauna is on my mind. (I don't like fauna haha)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Omg i meant freya. Darnit. I have a pic of freya up already and all. ;W;  No idea why fauna is on my mind. (I don't like fauna haha)



WAH YOURE TOO SWEET TO ME /lays on side thANK YOU TwT <3333


----------



## Yookey (Aug 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> WAH YOURE TOO SWEET TO ME /lays on side thANK YOU TwT <3333


Trying to sketch a cuddly piece right now. >W<


----------



## Yookey (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't feel well enough to draw something decent right now ;W; I'll work on something for you tomorrow between commissions <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> I don't feel well enough to draw something decent right now ;W; I'll work on something for you tomorrow between commissions <3



please dont worry about it sweetheart get some rest <3333 ilusm ;v; <3333


----------



## eranir (Aug 16, 2014)

Errr so my scanner *finally* scans again...but badly. Someone just had to drop water on it, and part of the scanner won't picking up color/shading correctly...I thought I'd give you an impression of the result anyways so you'd have something (or part of something) to feast your eyes upon while you wait for other artists to deliver their art to you (rest assured that a better scan is on its way!).



Spoiler: eeeek











Spoiler: without the lousy lower half


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 16, 2014)

eranir said:


> Errr so my scanner *finally* scans again...but badly. Someone just had to drop water on it, and part of the scanner won't picking up color/shading correctly...I thought I'd give you an impression of the result anyways so you'd have something (or part of something) to feast your eyes upon while you wait for other artists to deliver their art to you (rest assured that a better scan is on its way!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SCREECHES
LOOK AT MY GORGEOUS IMPS
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
THROWS MONEY AT YOU
HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT PLS OH MY GOD LOOK! !!! LOOK ITS MOMO AND HAKU
AAAAAAAAAAAAA_AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA_
LOOK AT THEIR CUTE ****IN TAILS AND ITS WATERCOLOR ALSO DRAW ALLO OF MY DRAGONS PLEASE THROWS MONEY AT SCREEN CONTINUALLY


----------



## Yookey (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 17, 2014)

Yookey said:


>



GDFKGFSD:LGDSDJGDGSDHGFGF
-HAS AN ANEURISM-
OHHHH HHOHHHHHhOHHOH MG Y GOD
LOOOOOOOOOOK LOOOOOOOOK THE PRECIOUS BABES
OH NO!!! TAIL WRAPPAGE
SUCH BEAUTIFUL COLORING
IM CRY 19EVER OH MY GOD I LOVE IT YOOK THANK YOU SO MUCH SHRIEKS
I CANT THANK YOU ENOUGH AHHHH HH HHHHH ////////////////// yelling intensifies
I LOVE OUR EXPRESSIONS IM DIE
OH MY GOD THAN KYOU I LOVE IT SO MUCH ;_________; EEEEEEEE <3333333 THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUUUUU


----------



## Yookey (Aug 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> GDFKGFSD:LGDSDJGDGSDHGFGF
> -HAS AN ANEURISM-
> OHHHH HHOHHHHHhOHHOH MG Y GOD
> LOOOOOOOOOOK LOOOOOOOOK THE PRECIOUS BABES
> ...


Hahaha i'm glad you like it >w<


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 17, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Hahaha i'm glad you like it >w<



I ADORE IT THANK YOU SO MUCH <33333


----------



## Yookey (Aug 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I ADORE IT THANK YOU SO MUCH <33333



You are welcome


----------



## eranir (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm happy that you're happy! Anyhow, does 300 TBT sound reasonable to you? You can decide after you see the better version . 

Also, I do wanna draw mooore dragonz


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 17, 2014)

eranir said:


> I'm happy that you're happy! Anyhow, does 300 TBT sound reasonable to you? You can decide after you see the better version .
> 
> Also, I do wanna draw mooore dragonz



i have a bit of a problem in that i cant pay in TBT currently, as someone is holding a pokeball for me :C is it okay if i give you IG bells that you can convert? for 300 id pay you 12m  as the going rate of 4m per 100 tbt


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 17, 2014)

i wanna see some


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 18, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> i wanna see some



OH SAME THO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## eranir (Aug 18, 2014)

Wi-fi connection don't come easily for me these days, but I'll try. I should be able to go on Friday afternoon (I live in EDT) if you're okay with that. Also here's the better version(olders ones have been deleted).


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 18, 2014)

eranir said:


> Wi-fi connection don't come easily for me these days, but I'll try. I should be able to go on Friday afternoon (I live in EDT) if you're okay with that. Also here's the better version(olders ones have been deleted).



okay!! that sounds fine to me! and thank you so so much i absolutely adore it <3 im so sorry for the hassle, hopefully ill have some leftovers after i buy it ;a;


----------



## Droogie (Aug 18, 2014)

Eeee I might want to draw some dragons for you, here are some examples and you can check out my dA as well! 
[x] [x] [okay this isn't a dragon but it's got a dragony body]


----------



## eranir (Aug 18, 2014)

Actually, I need to pick up a villager today. So I'll be on in about an hour and a half, if that works for you. If not, I'll see you on Friday as planned.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 18, 2014)

eranir said:


> Actually, I need to pick up a villager today. So I'll be on in about an hour and a half, if that works for you. If not, I'll see you on Friday as planned.



oh, yes! definitely! uhm, so i would be dropping off 12m, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Droogie said:


> Eeee I might want to draw some dragons for you, here are some examples and you can check out my dA as well!
> [x] [x] [okay this isn't a dragon but it's got a dragony body]



YASSSS I WOULD LOVE THAT
how much would you like? ;v;


----------



## Droogie (Aug 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> YASSSS I WOULD LOVE THAT
> how much would you like? ;v;



I actually have no idea, and I might feel a lot better if you paid me after I completed something for you, because when it comes to art, I can get REALLY distracted x.x I usually feel a little better with dragons though, so I think I should be able to do something nice c:

Is there any specific dragon you would want me to draw? (I WANT TO PLAY FLIGHT RISING SO MUCH ARGHGHGHG)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 18, 2014)

Droogie said:


> I actually have no idea, and I might feel a lot better if you paid me after I completed something for you, because when it comes to art, I can get REALLY distracted x.x I usually feel a little better with dragons though, so I think I should be able to do something nice c:
> 
> Is there any specific dragon you would want me to draw? (I WANT TO PLAY FLIGHT RISING SO MUCH ARGHGHGHG)



okay! thats fine with me!
pick any of them you like except for the second half of the 4th page and the 5th page <333


----------



## Droogie (Aug 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> okay! thats fine with me!
> pick any of them you like except for the second half of the 4th page and the 5th page <333



Okie dokie, let's see if I can do this one!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 18, 2014)

Droogie said:


> Okie dokie, let's see if I can do this one!



oh my god id love that, hes one of my favs, i cant wait <33333


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 18, 2014)

PLS OPEN REGISTRATION FLIGHT RISING, OK THANKS


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 20, 2014)

guess ill bump, not sure why as its 8 am


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wooo just a little pixelly cuteness OC to help me practice my pixel art (still needs work eeeh)

i hope you like ittttt


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 20, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> Wooo just a little pixelly cuteness OC to help me practice my pixel art (still needs work eeeh)
> 
> i hope you like ittttt



WHOA WOW HOW ****ING CUTE IS THAT LOOK AT THIS **** OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
WOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW LOOK LOOK DIS
DAS KAWAII AF
maker have mercy upon my soul 
_THE HAREM BEGINS_
I LOVE IT THANK YOU SO MUCH OMFG ITS FANTASTIC


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 20, 2014)

updated ACsona ref o:


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

omg lauren's pic of your freya x sona x beau pairing is adorable.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd love to draw your OCs! I don't really have any great art examples, but here's something I'm working on right now: 


Spoiler: art










I know I'm not great, but I'll do some of your OCs for free (or you can pay me if you actually like my crappy example).


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 22, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> I'd love to draw your OCs! I don't really have any great art examples, but here's something I'm working on right now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: art
> ...



omg thats so sweet of you!!! ;v; please feel free to do wahtever you wish!! your art is cute <333 im honored you want to draw my OCs weh


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 22, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> omg thats so sweet of you!!! ;v; please feel free to do wahtever you wish!! your art is cute <333 im honored you want to draw my OCs weh



I'll get right to work!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 22, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> I'll get right to work!



thankyouthankyouuuu <33333


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 22, 2014)

Spoiler: this is horrible ;n;











This looks sooo bad, sorry! ;n;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 22, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Spoiler: this is horrible ;n;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG ITS SO CUTE THO
THANK YOU EEEEE <3333 shes ADORABLE. thank you so much omg <3333


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 22, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> OMG ITS SO CUTE THO
> THANK YOU EEEEE <3333 shes ADORABLE. thank you so much omg <3333



 oh, really? You're welcome then! I'll draw some of your other OCs together next time.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 22, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> oh, really? You're welcome then! I'll draw some of your other OCs together next time.



yes, i think its really cute!!  you dont have to, but do whatever you feel like ;v; thank you so much!!


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 23, 2014)

Spoiler: omg so i tried to draw the comic but idk i dont think it looks too good but i might finish it later so enjoy this v bad rough sketch hahaha


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 23, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: omg so i tried to draw the comic but idk i dont think it looks too good but i might finish it later so enjoy this v bad rough sketch hahaha



omfg i just died ughhhhh


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 23, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: omg so i tried to draw the comic but idk i dont think it looks too good but i might finish it later so enjoy this v bad rough sketch hahaha



IM  LITERLALLYL
gRINNIGN LIK E
AN IDIOT
I ACTUALLY GOT SO HAPPY I ALMOST BARFED OH MY GOD.............................SCREECHES
wow this made me feel a lot better, i was getting all upset, THANK YOU OH MY GOD... LOVES IT INTENSELY.................CLINGS TO IT
MY HEADCANON BECAME A REALITY GOD BLESS AAAAAAH I LOVE IT SCreams THANK YOU//// ///


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> IM  LITERLALLYL
> gRINNIGN LIK E
> AN IDIOT
> I ACTUALLY GOT SO HAPPY I ALMOST BARFED OH MY GOD.............................SCREECHES
> ...



OMG I'M SO GLAD YAAAAAYYYY EEEEEE maybe i will finished it for you once ive done my commissions DD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 23, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> OMG I'M SO GLAD YAAAAAYYYY EEEEEE maybe i will finished it for you once ive done my commissions DD



im so ****ign excited rip me

ALSO YOU IMPROVED SO MUCH WTF


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> im so ****ign excited rip me
> 
> ALSO YOU IMPROVED SO MUCH WTF



OMG TY! like i feel like my digital art improved hella when i got SAI and proper pressure sensitivity but i still dunno if my art is worth real money commissions //cries


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 23, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> OMG TY! like i feel like my digital art improved hella when i got SAI and proper pressure sensitivity but i still dunno if my art is worth real money commissions //cries



theres no harm in trying  mine isnt really but hey people cough up cash sometimes!


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> theres no harm in trying  mine isnt really but hey people cough up cash sometimes!



hhh i suppose, yours defs is worth it though!!


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 24, 2014)

Spoiler:  Eeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 24, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> Spoiler:  Eeeeeeeeeep.



OMG LOOK AT THE DORK NERD GAY BABY VAMPIRE
YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSS
OMFG HES SO CUTE? ?? ?? screams
he looks like he has boobs but HES STILL ADORABLE Ahhh his face omg i wanna kiss it //// THANK YOU SO MUCH I LOVE IT BKFDGDF ;AA;!!!!! i love it when people draw him hes my baby <333


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 24, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> OMG LOOK AT THE DORK NERD GAY BABY VAMPIRE
> YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSS
> OMFG HES SO CUTE? ?? ?? screams
> he looks like he has boobs but HES STILL ADORABLE Ahhh his face omg i wanna kiss it //// THANK YOU SO MUCH I LOVE IT BKFDGDF ;AA;!!!!! i love it when people draw him hes my baby <333



OMG. hahha I thought he was a girl judging from his shirt. I should have read his whole bio. 
Eeeek! I'll edit out his boobs when I get home from work. hahhahahaah >_<


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 24, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> OMG. hahha I thought he was a girl judging from his shirt. I should have read his whole bio.
> Eeeek! I'll edit out his boobs when I get home from work. hahhahahaah >_<



HAHA ITS OKAY YOURE NOT THE FIRST TO THINK HE'S A GIRL no worries <333


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 24, 2014)

Spoiler:  NO BOOBS!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 24, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> Spoiler:  NO BOOBS!



HEHE THANK YOU <33333


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


>



HOLY CRAP THAT PIC IS CUTE.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 24, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> HOLY CRAP THAT PIC IS CUTE.



thank you, i agree -- the picture was done by murasakiowl @ tumblr, and it was made into a banner by wonderk.


----------



## Zane (Aug 26, 2014)

I doodled your vampire guy because I never noticed him before. I'm not using doodle in a self-deprecating way this is really rough lol love u ok bye



Spoiler: drops it and runs


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 26, 2014)

Zane said:


> I doodled your vampire guy because I never noticed him before. I'm not using doodle in a self-deprecating way this is really rough lol love u ok bye
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: drops it and runs



WHOAAAAAAAAA OH...... LOOK AT hIS LUSCIOUS HAIR...................SCREECHES
OH GOD LOOK AT HOW HOT HE IS
dat disapproving glare
uNFGFGFFDHD ITS JUST LIKE HIM
o MG ............... /latches onto the pumpki
THIS IS PERF SHTU UP.... ..... yells I LOVE IT SO MUCH OH MY GOD THANK YOU!!!! omg omgogmogg,,,,, HHHHHHHH
hOTTIE ALERT


----------



## Zane (Aug 26, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> WHOAAAAAAAAA OH...... LOOK AT hIS LUSCIOUS HAIR...................SCREECHES
> OH GOD LOOK AT HOW HOT HE IS
> dat disapproving glare
> uNFGFGFFDHD ITS JUST LIKE HIM
> ...



lmao just needed some of your love this morning TvTb 
I tried to keep his personality in mind while I was drawing it so I'm glad it worked huehuehue i wish i had the strength to finish it *rolls around on the floor*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 26, 2014)

Zane said:


> lmao just needed some of your love this morning TvTb
> I tried to keep his personality in mind while I was drawing it so I'm glad it worked huehuehue i wish i had the strength to finish it *rolls around on the floor*



-loves on forever-
nono its perf you dont have to finish it or any thing it looks gr10 how it is//// I LOVE I T WHeN PEOPLE DRAW HIM ALL BRATTY BECAUSE ITS SO PERF.... ur perf /kisses all over
thank you so much waugh TwT


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 31, 2014)

wooooo i did it i hope you like ittttt


Spoiler: yaaay cuties












i also wanna use bridgette as practice on emofuri sooo maybe look forward to that ehehe

- - - Post Merge - - -

FFFFF I TOLD MYSELF THE WHOLE TIME DONT FORGET HER FRECKLES AND I DID OMG BRB FIXING THIS TRAVESTY

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: lets pretend that other one didnt happen haha


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 31, 2014)

sCREECHES..... I LOVE IT OOOOOOOOOOMG aHHHHH yes loOK AT THOSE FRECKLES
-strokes them-
THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR FINISHING IT AUGH I LOVEI T IM DEAD SJKLDFSDGDS YASSSSSSSSSSSSS
its so perfect sobs

ALSO AN EMOFURI WOULD BE REALLY EXCITING CONSIDEIRNG I NEVER UNDERSTOOD HOW TO DO IT LOL...


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 31, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> sCREECHES..... I LOVE IT OOOOOOOOOOMG aHHHHH yes loOK AT THOSE FRECKLES
> -strokes them-
> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR FINISHING IT AUGH I LOVEI T IM DEAD SJKLDFSDGDS YASSSSSSSSSSSSS
> its so perfect sobs
> ...



EEE I'M GLAD YOU LIKE ITTTT! I LOVE FRECKLES SO MUCH
i spent hourrsssss working it out but its not too bad now i sorta know what i'm doing hahah, but not speaking japanese does not help D:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 31, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> EEE I'M GLAD YOU LIKE ITTTT! I LOVE FRECKLES SO MUCH
> i spent hourrsssss working it out but its not too bad now i sorta know what i'm doing hahah, but not speaking japanese does not help D:



i love it <333333 ahhhhh to see my headcanon drawn by not me is like wow omg /// /scream
i know theres a bare bones translation for it but im too lazy lmao..


----------



## eranir (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey gaaal, I'm so sorry I still don't have your second drawing done D:. I've been sick lately so I hardly drew anything, having to deal to school and all that crap. I promise you'll see it soon~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 3, 2014)

eranir said:


> Hey gaaal, I'm so sorry I still don't have your second drawing done D:. I've been sick lately so I hardly drew anything, having to deal to school and all that crap. I promise you'll see it soon~



no worries, take your time <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 3, 2014)

Shiro bby <33 I'm actually working on a piece for you right now c: It might take me a while since I'm going for a more realistic style o: But I just thought I'd let you know!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 3, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Shiro bby <33 I'm actually working on a piece for you right now c: It might take me a while since I'm going for a more realistic style o: But I just thought I'd let you know!



thank yo uvery much


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 3, 2014)

*Here's a lil' sneak peek ;w; 


Spoiler: Shhh spoilers










*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 3, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> *Here's a lil' sneak peek ;w;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shhh spoilers
> ...



ahh wow i really love it so far... thank y ou so much. icant wait to see it done!


----------



## eranir (Sep 6, 2014)

Here's that sketchy, it's free


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 24, 2014)

eranir said:


> Here's that sketchy, it's free



oh my gosh, thank you so much!!! i adore it!!! he looks lovely ahhh ;v; !!!!! 
and wow im so sorry for the late reply i just got home ): but i really adore it omg <33333!!!! thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 26, 2014)

gently bumping this because as halloween nears, id love more art of bridgette and jonathan!! (seeing as its his holiday)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 27, 2014)

_noots aggressively_


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 27, 2014)

Spoiler: you told me to post the thing so im posting the thing











halloween gigi with teru teru bozu banana


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 27, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> Spoiler: you told me to post the thing so im posting the thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_LOOK AT HOW PERFECT IT IS_


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 28, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 28, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Bump!



thank you QT3.14 <333333


----------



## Nanobyte (Sep 30, 2014)

I've got info in my shop, and you can find it in my siggie


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 30, 2014)

bwomp

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh also if anyone wants to draw gigi being cute with the new show gotham's oswald cobblepot feel free huehuehue

im ****ing trash but i cant help myself


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 1, 2014)

boomp


----------



## Astro0 (Oct 2, 2014)

OMG you have too many OCs i keep going to draw you something and not knowing who to pick!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 2, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> OMG you have too many OCs i keep going to draw you something and not knowing who to pick!



OMG CHUT.... U DONT NEED 2 DRAW ME ANYTHING...............................ilu omg


----------



## mob (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 2, 2014)

bot said:


>



[INAUDIBLE SQUEALING]
 O  H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_OH!!!!!!!_
THE BABYGO
WAHHHH NOOOO SCREECHES SHES SO CUTE AND BEAUTIUFUL IM DYING? ?? ??? HOLY BOLOGNA THANK YOU SO MUCH IM ACTUALLY GONNA CRY IM SO HAPPY
DO YOU WANT ANYTHING IN RETURN MY LOVE OMG...,,,,,,, I LOVE IT SO MUVHC DGKFLFDFDHgf


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 3, 2014)

i guess i didnt mention this but i added my WoW main, tomoko. might add my shaman too at a later date when i change her face. i will add more screenshots if people need them, i was just feeling lazy lol


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 5, 2014)

oops forgot to bump this today


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 7, 2014)

noot noot


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 10, 2014)

plays the kazoo

sidenote: i will be resubbing to world of warcraft on the 14th so i will post more screenshots of my characters then


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm surprised you can play WoW, like, I really couldn't get into it D':


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 10, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> plays the kazoo
> 
> sidenote: i will be resubbing to world of warcraft on the 14th so i will post more screenshots of my characters then



FOR THE EXPANSION???? <3


----------



## mob (Oct 10, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I'm surprised you can play WoW, like, I really couldn't get into it D':



cuz ya a nerd boi


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 10, 2014)

<:I


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 11, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I'm surprised you can play WoW, like, I really couldn't get into it D':



lol ive been playing it for like... 4 years+  its my favorite MMO, none of the others really compare imo



gnoixaim said:


> FOR THE EXPANSION???? <3



YASSSS <3333



bot said:


> cuz ya a nerd boi



oh same tho


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 11, 2014)

LOVE ME


----------



## Stepheroo (Oct 12, 2014)

I LOVE YOU


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 12, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> I LOVE YOU



ilu2 bb <3


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 13, 2014)

Spoiler: Bridgette









Sorry for the horrible photo quality. I'll try to scan it ASAP.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 13, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Spoiler: Bridgette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sCREAMS OH MY GOD!!!!! OH
MY BABY
OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH//////////////
OHMY GOD THAN KYOU SO MUCH AHHHHH!!!!!!! YODELS
LOOK AT HOW CUTE SHE IS OMFG I LOVE IT <33333333333333 THANK YOU OMFG ;A;!!!!! DID YOU WANT ANYTHING FOR IT??????


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 13, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> sCREAMS OH MY GOD!!!!! OH
> MY BABY
> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH//////////////
> OHMY GOD THAN KYOU SO MUCH AHHHHH!!!!!!! YODELS
> LOOK AT HOW CUTE SHE IS OMFG I LOVE IT <33333333333333 THANK YOU OMFG ;A;!!!!! DID YOU WANT ANYTHING FOR IT??????



lmfao XD It's freeeee! <33


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 13, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> lmfao XD It's freeeee! <33



AAAA THANK YOU YOURE FANTASTIC ;A; SMOOCHES UR FACE A LOT!!!! THANK YOUOUUJDKLGDFJGDF <333333!!!!!


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 13, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> AAAA THANK YOU YOURE FANTASTIC ;A; SMOOCHES UR FACE A LOT!!!! THANK YOUOUUJDKLGDFJGDF <333333!!!!!



o3o Np! Your OC's are so cute omfg..
I WANT TO DRAW MORE OF YOUR OCS ;A;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 13, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> o3o Np! Your OC's are so cute omfg..
> I WANT TO DRAW MORE OF YOUR OCS ;A;



SCREAMS OMG YOU D ONT HAVE TO BUT I WOULD BE HONORED////AAAAAA HHHHHHH
THANK YOU OMFG <33333


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 13, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> SCREAMS OMG YOU D ONT HAVE TO BUT I WOULD BE HONORED////AAAAAA HHHHHHH
> THANK YOU OMFG <33333



OF COURSE I'LL DRAW THEM! <333 They're too cuute! c:


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler: ^_^


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 14, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Spoiler: ^_^



AHHHH IT LOOKS EVEN BETTER SCANNED, THANK YOU SO SO MUCH AGAIN!!! ;v; <33333 smoochies


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 14, 2014)

I was actually planning on doing a pixel of one of your OC's to add on for that whole apology thing, thing is...it never got past the planning stages and I lost the motive to progress while the events were happening.

I'll probably whip something up sometime though, just unsure who to actually do.
It'll be free ofcourse, couldn't put a price on my pixels to save my life.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 14, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I was actually planning on doing a pixel of one of your OC's to add on for that whole apology thing, thing is...it never got past the planning stages and I lost the motive to progress while the events were happening.
> 
> I'll probably whip something up sometime though, just unsure who to actually do.
> It'll be free ofcourse, couldn't put a price on my pixels to save my life.



oh, thank you!! thats very sweet of you, and exciting to think about :> no need to do anything for me, though! its no worries~


----------



## Astro0 (Oct 15, 2014)

ok ok i hope you like this! i realised i never drew ichigo and i wanted to draw you something for when you were in hospital but yeahhh its a little gift for you, and a little 'i hope you're feeling better and will continue to feel better every day!'



Spoiler: enjoy!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 15, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> ok ok i hope you like this! i realised i never drew ichigo and i wanted to draw you something for when you were in hospital but yeahhh its a little gift for you, and a little 'i hope you're feeling better and will continue to feel better every day!'
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: enjoy!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   _!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
I!!!!!
OH MY GOD,.,, ,,,,,
I ? ???? I CANT EVEN,
I DONT HJAVE WORDS THO
OH MY GOD I ABSOLUTELY ADORE IT SO MUCH I CANT EVe? NN ???? THANK YOU SO MUCH OH MY GOD O H/ /////
YOUVE IMPROVED SO MUCH OMFG??? ??? WOW!!!! ITS GORGEOUS!!!! I AM GOING TO GO LAY ON MY FLOOR AND CRY OH MY GOD I LOVE IT SO MUCH YOU ARE THE BIGGEST SWEETHEART SCREAMS....... ITS A LOVELY GIFT AND  I///// yELLS
IM SORRY I CANT EVEN COLLECT MYSELF TO THANK YOU ENOUGH AGHHGHGFHGGFH THANK YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOU ;;;;A;;;;!!!!!!!!


----------



## Astro0 (Oct 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   _!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> I!!!!!
> OH MY GOD,.,, ,,,,,
> I ? ???? I CANT EVEN,
> ...



I'm so glad you like it!!! i was nervous to tackle her pretty hair but i think it worked out well! DD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 16, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> I'm so glad you like it!!! i was nervous to tackle her pretty hair but i think it worked out well! DD



IT REALLY DID WORK OUT WONDERFULLY AAAAAA ////// stands on top of a mountain and yodels
MY GIRLS ARE JUST SO GORGEOUS THANK YOU ALL HNKDGFDGDFsafsdsd


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 18, 2014)

gentle bump <3


----------



## Astro0 (Oct 19, 2014)

Spoiler: maybe a little nsfw but not really but enjoy anyway haha


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 20, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: maybe a little nsfw but not really but enjoy anyway haha



SCREECHES A LOT OH MY G O D!!!!!!!!! OH/// /HO O!HJ!H!! OH!!!!! OH MY GOD OH MY GOD I LITERALLY JUST SQUEALED AND HID MY FACE
oH MY GOD I CANT HANDLE.....
I CANT
I///////////////
IM DYING THATS ,!?!?!?! SO CUTRE????? ****
FUKc
OH NO OH MY GOD, THAT MADE MY NIGHT I ADORE IT SO MUCH IM GONNA CRY
IM STILL SQUEAKING TO MYSELF MON DIEU
THANK YOU SO MUCH I CANT /// HANDLE.....,,,, ROLLS AROUND ON THE FLOOR EXCITEDLY!!!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU OH MY GOD HOW EXCITING IM CRY,,,,,


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 20, 2014)

Any specific OC or character you'd want me to try?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 21, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Any specific OC or character you'd want me to try?



o: well bridgette or ichigo are always my top picks, but you dont have to do anything for me!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 26, 2014)

i have a bad habit of forgetting to bump this


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 27, 2014)

Spoiler: ;3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 27, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Spoiler: ;3



WAH OMG!!!! OMG WHAT A LOVELY SURPRISE AAAAAAAAAA
OH MY GOD I LOVE IT SO MUCH OMG OMG OMG <333333333 LOOK AT HOW CUTE IT ISSSSSSSSSSSSSS AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
THANK YOU SO MUCH OMG !!!! ;A;!!!! YOURE SO SWEET EEEK <33333 this really brightened my day, omg, thank you so much ;v; i really really appreciate it!!! it means so much to me, its adorable <3333333333


----------



## MC4pros (Oct 27, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> WAH OMG!!!! OMG WHAT A LOVELY SURPRISE AAAAAAAAAA
> OH MY GOD I LOVE IT SO MUCH OMG OMG OMG <333333333 LOOK AT HOW CUTE IT ISSSSSSSSSSSSSS AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> THANK YOU SO MUCH OMG !!!! ;A;!!!! YOURE SO SWEET EEEK <33333 this really brightened my day, omg, thank you so much ;v; i really really appreciate it!!! it means so much to me, its adorable <3333333333



Lol :'D Glad you like it! <33333


----------



## Astro0 (Nov 4, 2014)

bump for shiro everyone give her awesome artz


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 4, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> bump for shiro everyone give her awesome artz



This^<3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 4, 2014)

oh, you guys spoil me <333 thank you~!


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 6, 2014)

free bump~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 6, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> free bump~



thankee dear~


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 10, 2014)

Free bump for you!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 10, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Free bump for you!



thank yoooou~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 20, 2014)

*i would really like some art of my worgen hunter. i havent been feeling well too recently, so i think itd help cheer me up a little.
link*
*if more screenies are needed just lmk

she can wear anything, not just that hideous armor. can draw her with or without any of her pets.

thank you so much if anyone does this!!!!


----------



## Astro0 (Nov 21, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> *i would really like some art of my worgen hunter. i havent been feeling well too recently, so i think itd help cheer me up a little.
> link*
> *if more screenies are needed just lmk
> 
> ...



ahh i so would but she would end up looking like a disaster! booossst someone draw for shiro pls!!!!
I'll try and draw you something else


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 21, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> ahh i so would but she would end up looking like a disaster! booossst someone draw for shiro pls!!!!
> I'll try and draw you something else



thank you dear, you dont have to <33 but i appreciate it~


----------



## Astro0 (Nov 24, 2014)

Spoiler: little sketch for you, i hope you like it (and you're not getting sick of my art haha)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 24, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: little sketch for you, i hope you like it (and you're not getting sick of my art haha)



OMG so cute<3 Just had to pop in here xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 24, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: little sketch for you, i hope you like it (and you're not getting sick of my art haha)



wAH OH MY GOD I COULD NEVER GET SICK OF YOUR ArT SCREAMS OMG
OMG,,, OMG,,,, sCREAMS MORE
THIS WAS SO PERFECT FOR ME TO RECEIVE TODAY I REALLY NEEDED IT /yodeling
OH MY GOD YOURE PERFECT I LOVE YOU THANK YOU SO MUCH SDLKGJDFGJFDGDFD!!!!!!!! YOU DIDNT HAVE TO DO THAT FOR ME I LOVE YOU OMG,,, ,, ,,,,,////// THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU FOR THE PERFECT ADORABLE ART <3333333333


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 9, 2014)

would love some holiday pics of my babies, so bumping~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 12, 2014)

whispers...pls... _holiday pics_ ;-;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 13, 2015)

hihi ♥ 
~slips this in here~





that is all, enjoy your day bby ♥​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 13, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> hihi ♥
> ~slips this in here~
> 
> 
> ...



AH!!!!!
oh my gosh this was so lovely to come back to!!! ;A;!!!! ive been having a bit of a rough day so this was really, really lovely oh my gosh!!! ;w; I LOVE IT SO MUCH, THANK YOU!!!! <3333 you guys are too sweet to me ahhh////////
golly its adorable sobs,,, i cant thank you enough!!!!!!! <333333333333
YOU ARE A DOLL ♥


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 22, 2015)

say...you up for another art trade babe? ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 22, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> say...you up for another art trade babe? ∠( ᐛ 」∠)＿​



hmmm i should be, so long as its relatively simple O: what were you thinkin of m'dear?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 22, 2015)

something simple eh?, how about my monster sona?, she should be pretty simple 


Spoiler










and how about yourself?​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 22, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> something simple eh?, how about my monster sona?, she should be pretty simple
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



certainly!  fine with me~! and i always like bridgette (with possible boyfriend) drawn, or ichigo qvq so its up to you~! i just have to figure out when ill be able to get it done, hopefully in a timely fashion slkdfjds


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 22, 2015)

no rush dear take as much time as you want c: I'm patient as f!ck​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 2, 2015)

I DEMAND PICTURES OF JON AND BRIDGETTE IMMEDIATELY (as kids omggg????? HOW CUTE)
IM HAVING A LOT OF FEELS AFTER TONIGHTS GOTHAM LET ME TELL _YOU_


----------

